# Jump Festa 2017 (Dec 17-18) Discussion



## Platypus (Dec 5, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _Original post_ 



Alright, nerds, it's almost that time of the year, when y'all some of you start hoping for Kishimoto to announce his return to Naruto
…to no avail.

  



*           What?           *
ＮＡＲＵＴＯ × ＢＯＲＵＴＯ event/panel
• Interview with Kishimoto and the seiyū probably
• Kishimoto announcing his new manga perhaps? 
*           Who?           *
Masashi Kishimoto
Junko Takeuchi (Naruto Uzumaki)
Yūko Sanpei (Boruto Uzumaki)
Kokoro Kikuchi (Sarada Uchiha)
Ryūichi Kijima (Mitsuki)

*          When?          *
http://bit.ly/2h9Tbgh



*The Announcements:*

Live Spectacle Naruto Stage Musical Gets New Run in May 2017
http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/.110038


Boruto Manga Gets Anime Project in April 2017
http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/.110033
Boruto: Naruto Next Generations Anime Reveals Promo Video, Key Visual, Returning Cast
http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/.110036


Masashi Kishimoto is Involved in Production on Lionsgate, Michael Gracey's Naruto Hollywood Film 
http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/.110034

*Shonen Jump's Twitter Feed:*


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 5, 2016)

What do you think Kishimoto will say? You think he will come clean that he been putting too much favor of Sharingan this and Uchiha that?


----------



## Platypus (Dec 5, 2016)

No, Japan and Kishimoto love the Uchiha and the Sharingan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 5, 2016)

Platypus said:


> No, Japan and Kishimoto love the Uchiha and the Sharingan.


Thats never proven, until evidence is found.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 5, 2016)

It will be useless as every year.


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 5, 2016)

Well this is interesting.


----------



## Klue (Dec 5, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Alright, nerds, it's almost that time of the year, when y'all some of you start hoping for Kishimoto to announce his return to Naruto
> …to no avail.
> 
> ​



Platz try'na act like he ain't hopin' too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Dec 5, 2016)

Kishi better reveal the date for his new series


----------



## fuff (Dec 5, 2016)

man i dont wanna see kishis new series...just come back to boruto or give us another one-shot/one volume

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 5, 2016)

fuff said:


> man i dont wanna see kishis new series...just come back to *boruto* or give us another one-shot/one volume



Correction come back to Naruto for like Dragonball super.


----------



## fuff (Dec 5, 2016)

Sword Sage said:


> Correction come back to Naruto for like Dragonball super.


ya that can work too like if he doesnt want to draw, he can at least give canon stories to SP but then again SP will change it to their liking....so...i dunno how great that idea is now...manga would be ideal but not realistic. i guess at least at JF we will get what SP plans on doing in march after konoha hiden.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 5, 2016)

fuff said:


> ya that can work too like if he doesnt want to draw, he can at least give canon stories to SP but then again SP will change it to their liking....so...i dunno how great that idea is now...manga would be ideal but not realistic. i guess at least at JF we will get what SP plans on doing in march after konoha hiden.....



I wanted Kishimoto at least supervise on making like DB Super that made most fans dream come true like Vegeta paying back Frieza and Future Trunks to shine. I'm expecting at least more Hyuga/Ootsuki connections other than from the Last, and Uzumaki clan story after all it is Naruto's clan after all. To me Uzumaki clan deserve to have some big plot for the main character that he only got little story of his own.


----------



## Indra (Dec 5, 2016)

Predictions:

> Kishimoto not announcing any information on his New Manga
> Kishimoto only being there to show us he can form compound sentences. 
> Kishimoto only being there for Naruto cause he getting paid 

> VA's are there to announce something revolving around the Boruto OVA special, possibly more animted Boruto shorts.

> Kishimoto saying he supports and loves Ikemoto's drawings 

> Shit storm for pairing fan's somehow 

> Kishimoto might say he will do another one shot 


... Who am I kidding 
And no important information dealing with the Manga story past the Movie. GG

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fuff (Dec 5, 2016)

lndra said:


> Predictions:
> 
> > Kishimoto not announcing any information on his New Manga
> > Kishimoto only being there to show us he can form compound sentences.
> ...


and we know all of this is true. 

at least last year they had that black out boruto new gen pic where we were all waiting for the new info..but it turned out to be a disspointed with ikemoto 

i wonder tho if SP plans on bringing bleach back...


----------



## Zef (Dec 5, 2016)

These things have always been disappointing. 


All I got from the last one was Kishi agreeing with some dude that Sasuke was cool.


----------



## fuff (Dec 5, 2016)

Zef said:


> These things have always been disappointing.
> 
> 
> All I got from the last one was Kishi agreeing with some dude that Sasuke was cool.


they acted out gaiden last JF tho nobody got it recorded...so it made me wonder if that was legit or not


----------



## Zef (Dec 5, 2016)

fuff said:


> they acted out gaiden last JF tho nobody got it recorded...so it made me wonder if that was legit or not


If there were multiple reports it might be legit.

I wonder which part was played out


----------



## Mider T (Dec 5, 2016)

Boruto news?
Boruto news.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Dec 5, 2016)

@Platypus

Could you get the translations for the sections about One Piece and Haikyuu!! please

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## fuff (Dec 5, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Boruto news?
> Boruto news.


im thinking maybe an anime? since the current op has hokage naruto in it...unless they plan to do an original arc or novel arc after konoha hiden


Zef said:


> If there were multiple reports it might be legit.
> 
> I wonder which part was played out


ya i dont know where i read that info...so take it with a grain of salt ofc


----------



## Platypus (Dec 6, 2016)

KingForever7 said:


> @Platypus
> 
> Could you get the translations for the sections about One Piece and Haikyuu!! please


*Haikyū!!*
Ayumu Murase (Shōyō Hinata), Kaito Ishikawa (Tobio Kageyama), Kenta Suga (stage play: Shōyō Hinata), Tatsunari Kimura (stage play: Tobio Kageyama), Burnout Syndromes (theme song performers)

*One Piece*
【Straw Hat Pirates】 Mayumi Tanaka (Luffy), Kazuya Nakai (Zoro), Akemi Okamura (Nami), Kappei Yamaguchi (Usopp), Hiroaki Hirata (Sanji), Ikue Ōtani (Chopper), Yuriko Yamaguchi (Robin), Kazuki Yao (Franky), Chō (Brook)


----------



## Punished Kiba (Dec 6, 2016)

Platypus said:


> *Haikyū!!*
> Ayumu Murase (Shōyō Hinata), Kaito Ishikawa (Tobio Kageyama), Kenta Suga (stage play: Shōyō Hinata), Tatsunari Kimura (stage play: Tobio Kageyama), Burnout Syndromes (theme song performers)
> 
> *One Piece*
> 【Straw Hat Pirates】 Mayumi Tanaka (Luffy), Kazuya Nakai (Zoro), Akemi Okamura (Nami), Kappei Yamaguchi (Usopp), Hiroaki Hirata (Sanji), Ikue Ōtani (Chopper), Yuriko Yamaguchi (Robin), Kazuki Yao (Franky), Chō (Brook)


Oh, it's just cast names.
Anyway , Thanks.
Haikyuu usually has new OVAs every jump festa. Hoping they have one this year.


----------



## fuff (Dec 6, 2016)

KingForever7 said:


> Oh, it's just cast names.
> Anyway , Thanks.
> Haikyuu usually has new OVAs every jump festa. Hoping they have one this year.


im surprised that u didnt commment saying why isnt kiba va at jf hahahhahahah


----------



## fuff (Dec 7, 2016)

i think they are gonna announce gaiden being animated...people on twitter have been guessing that too (jp-via google translate), and they did just do that chou-chou one at the ANIME jump festa so it could have been a hint since they decided to focus on her...

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## fuff (Dec 9, 2016)

looks like SP upadted their blog

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 9, 2016)

fuff said:


> i think they are gonna announce gaiden being animated...people on twitter have been guessing that too (jp-via google translate), and they did just do that chou-chou one at the ANIME jump festa so it could have been a hint since they decided to focus on her...



Yes please, so I don't have to wait till all this filler is done.


----------



## Indra (Dec 12, 2016)

Before you get carried on. I cannot confirm nor deny this information.



@Platypus

Dunno what this is, but here's the translation:

Google translate btw

How to start ... In general, today at a Japanese information portal ( Fanbook 2 ) leaked information that DF2017 studio is preparing to announce! Attention! 12 feature-length film, which tells about matured and a new generation of heroes will act as a prologue to the future events of the manga "Boruta". Of course, for the premature discharge of the portal is the information on the brink of closure and now the studio finds and tries to find out who leaked this information, he faces a possible term. It so happened that one of the user Tumbler (I will not say who, and throw a link, too, will not be on him, because he strongly asked readers to hold back from the Fortress and the dissemination of information with reference to the resource). Logo-illustration was perekreplena to post on eiga.
Here's how it ...

Source: VK @ Boruto club


----------



## Indra (Dec 12, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 12, 2016)

A film? Like a movie or some sort of omake?


----------



## Zef (Dec 12, 2016)

"Premature discharge"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Indra (Dec 12, 2016)

Arles Celes said:


> A film? Like a movie or some sort of omake?


Might be crap information but it appears to be some kind of film I'm assuming that leads up to the Boruto flash forward?

What the Hell is the Manga for again (if this happens?)


----------



## Zef (Dec 12, 2016)

@Seelentau @OrganicDinosaur @Haruka Katana @Platypus

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Platypus (Dec 12, 2016)

Please contain your excitement, Zef.


----------



## pat pat (Dec 12, 2016)

Well it seems very weird, this "film" thing at least. i mean why would they use films to reach the events of the fladh forward ?  there is like....the manga for that?


----------



## Zef (Dec 12, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Please contain your excitement, Zef.


I'll try.


----------



## Indra (Dec 12, 2016)

Well if this turns out to be true, they probably would announce it a Jump Festa, maybe.

A trailer probably would not be out till the summer, and I'd imagine, that it would be a teaser trailer.


----------



## Seelentau (Dec 12, 2016)

Whatchu want?


----------



## Riverskull (Dec 12, 2016)

Please, what says in the My hero academia section?


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 12, 2016)

lndra said:


> Might be crap information but it appears to be some kind of film I'm assuming that leads up to the Boruto flash forward?
> 
> What the Hell is the Manga for again (if this happens?)



Maybe like the promotion for this film? 

Kinda like the manga version of Dragon Ball Super for the anime?


----------



## Zef (Dec 12, 2016)

Seelentau said:


> Whatchu want?


Translation for what Indra posted please.


----------



## Indra (Dec 12, 2016)

Seelentau said:


> Whatchu want?





Zef said:


> Translation for what Indra posted please.



Original text:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Как бы начать...В общем, сегодня на одном японском информационном портале (Fanbook 2) просочилась информация о том, что на ДФ2017 студия готовится анонсировать !внимание! 12 полнометражный фильм, который расскажет о повзрослевших героях нового поколения и выступит в качестве пролога к будущим событиям манги "Боруто". Конечно же за преждевременный слив информации портал находится на грани закрытие и сейчас студия выясняет и пытается найти того, кто слил данную информацию, возможно ему грозит срок. Так получилось, что один из пользователь тамблера (не буду говорить кто и кидать ссылку на него тоже не буду, ибо он убедительно попросил читателей сдержаться от репостов и распространения информации с ссылками на ресурс). Лого-иллюстрация была прикреплена к посту на eiga.
Вот как то...






Arles Celes said:


> Maybe like the promotion for this film?
> 
> Kinda like the manga version of Dragon Ball Super for the anime?


Yeah Kishimoto kind of did the same thing with the Last. Released images post-film, but they probably just started this.

If this is real


----------



## Seelentau (Dec 12, 2016)

I don't know Russian^^


----------



## pat pat (Dec 12, 2016)

Arles Celes said:


> Maybe like the promotion for this film?
> 
> Kinda like the manga version of Dragon Ball Super for the anime?


 If the hypothetical movie is an introduction to the events of the manga, then the manga itself can't be to promote the film.

Edit: Russian? weird why isn't it in Japanese ?


----------



## Indra (Dec 12, 2016)

Translation:

"Well, the Google translate is more or less accurate. However, it says that this is going to be a full-length movie (12th in the series since there are 11 of them atm) which would serve as a "prologue for the future events of the Boruto manga". The rest speaks about how the info is dubious and how the person who leaked the info might be in trouble and all that."

awesomeseimei @ NarutoBase


----------



## Zef (Dec 12, 2016)

Just when I wanted to let this series go. 


Will the movie be canon? 


Who's writing it?


----------



## Indra (Dec 12, 2016)

Well I only assume if the information is real or not (cause there's no confirmation yet) ... But if the Movie is being advertised as the prologue to the flash forward events, then it would be canon based on whether or not you think the Boruto Manga is canon (not even getting into that tbh).

Kishimoto, Ukyo, Ikemoto, and probably some others I would assume would be apart of it. Or SP will write it.

Can't wait. Kawaki making a scarf for Naruto as they head towards the sun


----------



## Platypus (Dec 12, 2016)

Fake

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Indra (Dec 12, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Fake


Is it confirmed?


----------



## Source (Dec 12, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Fake



Honestly, I really hope so.


----------



## pat pat (Dec 12, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Fake


  , it was weird tho


----------



## Platypus (Dec 12, 2016)

Holy shit, guys, look what I found! Apparently some Japanese site prematurely revealed the existence of a new Boruto movie, which takes place and leads up to the events from the flashforward. A source you ask? Whoops, it appears no one managed to take a screenshot or archive the web page in time! Convinced yet? Here's this image which took me 5 minutes to m—eurm I mean, this image was taken from the source before the source itself got taken down! See ya'll later!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Indra (Dec 12, 2016)

Well if it turns out fake, props to the Japanese guy who got people's blood pumping for 30 minutes.


----------



## Platypus (Dec 12, 2016)

If it's real, I'm gonna feel legitimately bad for Ikemoto. There would be little to no reason to read his manga with a movie like this in the making.


----------



## Indra (Dec 12, 2016)

Platypus said:


> If it's real, I'm gonna feel legitimately bad for Ikemoto. There would be little to no reason to read his manga with a movie like this in the making.


I literally said the same thing.

inb4 Ikemoto makes a recap of the Movie leading up to the events of the Boruto flash forward

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platypus (Dec 12, 2016)

@Turrin may have predicted this.


----------



## Indra (Dec 12, 2016)

Platypus said:


> @Turrin may have predicted this.


Do you think it would be wise to keep the information up? It can very well spread fast to the point where YouTube asshats are making videos about these 'fake spoilers'

"OMG NEW NARUTO FILM. NARUTO DIES .... AGAIN?!"


----------



## Zef (Dec 12, 2016)

So that silhouette of Boruto is fake too?


----------



## pat pat (Dec 12, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Holy shit, guys, look what I found! Apparently some Japanese site prematurely revealed the existence of a new Boruto movie, which takes place and leads up to the events from the flashforward. A source you ask? Whoops, it appears no one managed to take a screenshot or archive the web page in time! Convinced yet? Here's this image which took me 5 minutes to m—eurm I mean, this image was taken from the source before the source itself got taken down! See ya'll later!


----------



## Platypus (Dec 12, 2016)

Riverskull said:


> Please, what says in the My hero academia section?


*Boku no Hero Academia:*
Kohei Horikoshi, Daiki Yamashita (Deku), Nobuhiko Okamoto (Katsuki Bakugou), [NEW] Yuuki Kaji (Shouto Todoroki), [NEW] Kouki Uchiyama (Tomura Shigaraki)
The BNHA mangaka and a bunch of VAs will be at Jump Festa.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## pat pat (Dec 12, 2016)

Zef said:


> So that silhouette of Boruto is fake too?


It's from a panel of the first chapter.  Boruto appears in that pose.


----------



## pat pat (Dec 12, 2016)

It would be fun if theses Japanese letters mean "nothing will save you from the recap" damn

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zef (Dec 12, 2016)

How many times now have you posted fake stuff Indra?


----------



## Suekay (Dec 12, 2016)

I stuck the japanese on the image into google translate and I couldn't get it to mean anything coherent...pretty sure it's fake (and hoping it's fake)


----------



## Seelentau (Dec 12, 2016)

The Japanese is legit, it says something like "uncool shitty dad/hokage" or so.

Look ダッセー up on google pictures and see who shows up.


----------



## Xel (Dec 12, 2016)

Why does it say "roadshow", though? Does this word has some meaning in relation to movies?

If not, the image sure looks very generic.


----------



## Indra (Dec 12, 2016)

I know right Zef. Like fuck.



But I did warn that it looked sketchy on the first post.




Seelentau said:


> The Japanese is legit, it says something like "uncool shitty dad/hokage" or so.


----------



## Zef (Dec 12, 2016)

Seelentau said:


> Look ダッセー up on google pictures and see who shows up.


Oh God. 

He just refuses to die.


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 12, 2016)

Zef said:


> Oh God.
> 
> He just refuses to die.



He can just Kamui himself from the afterlife lol.

Is he still being cockblocked by Kakashi though?


----------



## Suekay (Dec 12, 2016)

Seelentau said:


> The Japanese is legit, it says something like "uncool shitty dad/hokage" or so.
> 
> Look ダッセー up on google pictures and see who shows up.



Yeah I got google translate saying something stronger than shitty!


----------



## Xel (Dec 12, 2016)

By the way, the poster of that info pretty much outright refuses to reveal the sources of their info (apart from saying that it came from that one Japanese site which is supposedly about to be taken down or something).


----------



## Indra (Dec 12, 2016)

Well tbh I get most of my secondhand information from VK. They are a lot slower than Rai when it comes to getting early scans, slower than Platty when it comes to uploading SJ scans, etc.,

Though I don't recall ever getting something fake from their website, but that's mainly because someone would always post this type of information before them


----------



## Xel (Dec 12, 2016)

lndra said:


> Well tbh I get most of my secondhand information from VK. They are a lot slower than Rai when it comes to getting early scans, slower than Platty when it comes to uploading SJ scans, etc.,
> 
> Though I don't recall ever getting something fake from their website, but that's mainly because someone would always post this type of information before them



Well, I have no idea about their reliability. This whole "Tumblr user who wised to remain anonymous and asked really hard to not repost any links to the source" (the part where Google confusingly put "Fortress" because "repost" kind of looks like "krepost" which is Russian for fortress) is kind of sketchy to me. But again, if there's a possibility of getting in trouble with those leaks, it's understandable.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pat pat (Dec 12, 2016)

Adult bolt being like , even tho he got killed i have to say "shitty old dad"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Indra (Dec 12, 2016)

syntheticsound said:


> Well, I have no idea about their reliability. This whole "Tumblr user who wised to remain anonymous and asked really hard to not repost any links to the source" (the part where Google confusingly put "Fortress" because "repost" kind of looks like "krepost" which is Russian for fortress) is kind of sketchy to me. But again, if there's a possibility of getting in trouble with those leaks, it's understandable.


Plus this could just be a ploy because Jump Festa is so near.

Though I did not really expect the fandom to be so live this far into the dead zone. Regardless we'll know by the weekend.


----------



## Milady (Dec 12, 2016)

Russian spoiler? Strange that Boruto still refers to Naruto as shitty dad as a teenager  I thought they worked that one out. Just a thought. Could be fake. 





lndra said:


> I know right Zef. Like fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> But I did warn that it looked sketchy on the first post.



You're working hard

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 12, 2016)

miladyy said:


> Russian spoiler? Strange that Boruto still refers to Naruto as shitty dad as a teenager  I thought they worked that one out. Just a thought. Could be fake.



Status quo is god.


----------



## Milady (Dec 12, 2016)

But still @lndra  






Arles Celes said:


> Status quo is god.



Spoiler in Russian made me 


Anyways Jump Festa is near and we will be getting real news soon. I hear lots of people speculate Gaiden adaptation? Did they announced official Boruto anime yet? Maybe I missed the news . I think we will definitely get updates for then novels adaptation though? Idk.


----------



## pat pat (Dec 12, 2016)

miladyy said:


> But still @lndra
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No nothing was said about gaiden yet nor a boruto anime.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 12, 2016)

Zef said:


> @Seelentau @OrganicDinosaur @Haruka Katana @Platypus


Why am I tagged? 



Platypus said:


> Fake


----------



## fuff (Dec 12, 2016)

its obviously fake...a Russian site, jap site would be more legit... come on this is like the first boruto movie all over again where ppl said orochimaru was gonna kidnap the kids  that pic is a clear edit of the one in the manga




pat pat said:


> Well it seems very weird, this "film" thing at least. i mean why would they use films to reach the events of the fladh forward ?  there is like....the manga for that?



....do u really wanna hear a ikemoto cant draw joke right now?


----------



## fuff (Dec 12, 2016)

miladyy said:


> But still @lndra
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gaiden adaption people are guessing that, im assuming it too because they made a ova (kinda) for chou=chou liek why else would they make one for her?? its kinda like a segway towards gaiden


----------



## pat pat (Dec 13, 2016)

fuff said:


> its obviously fake...a Russian site, jap site would be more legit... come on this is like the first boruto movie all over again where ppl said orochimaru was gonna kidnap the kids  that pic is a clear edit of the one in the manga
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fuff (Dec 13, 2016)

@Platypus any dgray-man info on whos gonna be there? hoshino?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 13, 2016)

Actually it's real guys.


----------



## Rai (Dec 13, 2016)

I can confirm that it's real.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Indra (Dec 13, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Actually it's real guys.





ℜai said:


> I can confirm that it's real.


How?


----------



## Rai (Dec 13, 2016)

lndra said:


> How?
> 
> @Zef
> 
> ...



I was trolling

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Indra (Dec 13, 2016)

ℜai said:


> I was trolling


If you have not heard anything about it, then that means it is 100% fake.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 13, 2016)

lndra said:


> It would be odd to make another Movie* when the Manga is running away.*



When the manga is running away  I think you've beaten Hussain in king of typos. 

truedat it is running away tho


----------



## Indra (Dec 13, 2016)

Haruka Katana said:


> When the manga is running away  I think you've beaten Hussain in king of typos.
> 
> truedat it is running away tho


Yeah I'm too tired so don't read my words right now :sleepemotewhereareyou

Though honestly I would preferred a Movie rather than waiting another year for the recap to be over. Manga fights don't compare.

Just look at Sasuke v. Kinshiki

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 13, 2016)

Depends, like sometimes Kishi does the fight better, sometimes SP does it better.

Ikemoto's won't be better for the time being though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fuff (Dec 13, 2016)

i mean if SP makes a movie that gives ikemoto more content to draw after the current recap

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dinosaur ninja (Dec 13, 2016)

fuff said:


> i mean if SP makes a movie that gives ikemoto more content to draw after the current recap



i'd rather watch the 2 hour movie than read ikemoto's recap who knows how long it'll take, seems like forever lol.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 13, 2016)

fuff said:


> i mean if SP makes a movie that gives ikemoto more content to draw after the current recap


----------



## pat pat (Dec 13, 2016)

Zensuki said:


>


You're also amazed by the wonderfulness of the moon? it's so beautiful


----------



## shippuuden (Dec 13, 2016)

*It's Fake* 

The same original Russian source already said it:
Fanbook 2

*Anyway *XD
:yeahsorry


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 13, 2016)

fuff said:


> i mean if SP makes a movie that gives ikemoto more content to draw after the current recap



No one said that Ikemoto cannot simply recap some inevitable post "Boruto" fillers made by SP.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Milady (Dec 13, 2016)

Well most of us have been saying it's fake anyways 

Except Rai 


I hope they announce a movie….by Kishi

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Harbour (Dec 13, 2016)

The only thing that can make me curious about JF17 are the news about Kishimoto's sci-fi manga we know nothing about. So yeah, its time to reveal smthing to tease my peanuts.


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 13, 2016)

miladyy said:


> I hope they announce a movie….by Kishi


----------



## Klue (Dec 13, 2016)

miladyy said:


> I hope they announce a movie….by Kishi



If NF had a "_you're sexy and optimistic_" rating, I'd hit you with it.


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 13, 2016)

miladyy said:


> Except Rai



Cut his balls off.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jad (Dec 13, 2016)

Wouldn't it be great if Kishi wrote and illustrated a Team Gai spin off!

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Rai (Dec 13, 2016)

I hope they announce a movie….by Ikemoto

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## fuff (Dec 13, 2016)

there has to be something boruto coming because they teased that third villian near momo and kin in the kaguya arc. just another friendly reminder to people

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Indra (Dec 13, 2016)

ℜai said:


> I hope they announce a movie….by Ikemoto


Bouto: Syndrome the Movie

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## fuff (Dec 13, 2016)

ℜai said:


> @fuff
> 
> 
> 
> You know that it will eventually happen


ur over using that gif i found...it takes away from the funniness


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 14, 2016)

ℜai said:


> I hope they announce a movie….by Ikemoto



You should be banned for even thinking of this

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 14, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> You should be banned for even thinking of this



Yeah, the girls would be unfappable and everything would proceed at a snail pace.


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 14, 2016)

The Ikemoto look

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 14, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> The Ikemoto look



Its like an inspiration for celibacy. 

At least Momo looks now like an Aizen wannabe instead of a (literal) troll wannabe.


----------



## Platypus (Dec 14, 2016)

Looks like Kishi is coming back in 2017.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Milady (Dec 14, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Looks like Kishi is coming back in 2017.



More info


----------



## Zef (Dec 14, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Looks like Kishi is coming back in 2017.


*!!!!!????? 
OMG!!!!! OMG!!!!!! OMG!!!!! OMG!!!!! OMG!!!!! OMG!!!!!! OMG!!!!! OMG! !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Indra (Dec 14, 2016)

When was Kishimoto gone


----------



## Zef (Dec 14, 2016)

lndra said:


> When was Kishimoto gone


For once I'm glad that Kishi is a flip flop and can't make up his mind.


----------



## Indra (Dec 14, 2016)

Zef said:


> For once I'm glad that Kishi is a flip flop and can't make up his mind.


Seriously though 

Now it just depends if he's coming back to Naruto, or he's going to release that sci-fi manga....

Crossing my fingers for Naruto though. Hit me with some of that good art sempai.


----------



## pat pat (Dec 14, 2016)

Platytroll  


lndra said:


> Seriously though
> 
> Now it just depends if he's coming back to Naruto, or he's going to release that sci-fi manga....
> 
> Crossing my fingers for Naruto though. Hit me with some of that good art sempai.


 Oh you want an other "Who is X's mama ?


----------



## Indra (Dec 14, 2016)

pat pat said:


> Platytroll
> Oh you want an other "Who is X's mama ?


Don't remind me that his writing skills have dropped. Just let me see the art pat pat.


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 14, 2016)

Zef said:


> For once I'm glad that Kishi is a flip flop and can't make up his mind.



Nothing a good amount of $$$ cannot fix. 

Maybe he cannot make up his mind as to how his new manga should go. Or maybe he did not find any publisher who approved of it.

Oh well, back to Naruto Super. 

Anyway, Platypus likely is just trolling. 

Rei and him are just so mean.


----------



## King Shark (Dec 14, 2016)

As long as kishi does the art and doesn't write the story(just "supervises" it), i'm fine with it.  


Arles Celes said:


> Its like an inspiration for celibacy.
> 
> At least Momo looks now like an Aizen wannabe instead of a (literal) troll wannabe.


True, it's nothing to write home about. Still better than looking like cs2 kidomaro's big bro.


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 14, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Looks like Kishi is coming back in 2017.



Don't troll like this


----------



## Zef (Dec 14, 2016)

Platty lied?


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 14, 2016)

Zef said:


> Platty lied?



Cut off his balls miladyy style.


----------



## pat pat (Dec 14, 2016)

lndra said:


> Don't remind me that his writing skills have dropped. Just let me see the art pat pat.


 You can't just like the "art", the story is more important . And let me remind you that he wrote the Gaiden after the bordo movie bro......meaning that he is STILL obsessed with uchiha shits.
Kishi 

*Spoiler*: __ 



 He ruined everyone in this manga  kishi


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 14, 2016)

pat pat said:


> You can't just like the "art", the story is more important . And let me remind you that he wrote the Gaiden after the bordo movie bro......meaning that he is STILL obsessed with uchiha shits.
> Kishi
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



As long as the characters (girls) in this manga are just as obsessed with Uchiha(')s (D) as Kishi himself then all is well and dandy.


----------



## pat pat (Dec 14, 2016)

Arles Celes said:


> As long as the characters (girls) in this manga are just as obsessed with Uchiha(')s (D) as Kishi himself then all is well and dandy.


We got enough of crappy storytelling in this manga


----------



## Indra (Dec 14, 2016)

I gotta stop being such a gullible twat


----------



## pat pat (Dec 14, 2016)

lndra said:


> I gotta stop being such a gullible twat


 you're not bro


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 14, 2016)

lndra said:


> I gotta stop being such a gullible twat



Next time pics and source or GTFO. 

So many are in trolling mood nowadays.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Indra (Dec 14, 2016)

Arles Celes said:


> Next time pics and source or GTFO.
> 
> So many are in trolling mood nowadays.


Agreed. Source pics or GTFO



pat pat said:


> you're not bro


Yes I am


----------



## Milady (Dec 14, 2016)

Arles Celes said:


> Cut off his balls miladyy style.



Does a platypus have balls???

He dropped the news and ran away


----------



## pat pat (Dec 14, 2016)

lndra said:


> Agreed. Source pics or GTFO
> 
> 
> Yes I am


Then you are bro


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 14, 2016)

miladyy said:


> Does a platypus have balls???
> 
> He dropped the news and ran away



Finish him once you see any trace of that jerk. 

Ah, and deal with Rei too. He had been naughty.


----------



## pat pat (Dec 14, 2016)

Arles Celes said:


> Finish him once you see any trace of that jerk.
> 
> Ah, and deal with Rei too. He had been naughty.


*Rai *


----------



## Trojan (Dec 14, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> Don't troll like this





Zef said:


> Platty lied?



We already know that Kishi will come back. 
But it's for his new manga...

He said he will announce in this Jump Festa,  so I am not sure why are you surprised...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Platypus (Dec 14, 2016)

I'm not kidding, guys. Anyway, a bunch of imposing men wearing black suits are standing on my doorstep. They're knocking on the front door and yelling in Japanese I think. Must be Jump who sent them to terminate me for spoiling the event. Gotta take my leave now.

​

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 14, 2016)

pat pat said:


> *Rai *



He doesn't deserve even proper naming.


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 14, 2016)

Platypus said:


> I'm not kidding, guys. Anyway, a bunch of imposing men wearing black suits are standing on my doorstep. They're knocking on the front door and yelling in Japanese I think. Must be Jump who sent them to terminate me for spoiling the event. Gotta take my leave now.
> 
> ​



Good, they finally know where you live. 

Don't run away...that will only make things more difficult.

For you.


----------



## Indra (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Milady (Dec 14, 2016)

So maybe that Sci fo manga will finally come out of the dark.

And maybe Naruto movie


----------



## Rai (Dec 14, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> You should be banned for even thinking of this



Not need to be mad 

It's gonna happen sooner or later 

And you will watch the movie


----------



## Rai (Dec 14, 2016)

miladyy said:


> So maybe that Sci fo manga will finally come out of the dark.
> 
> *And maybe Naruto movie*



By Ikemoto


----------



## Lovely (Dec 14, 2016)

If by "come back" you mean Kishi writing Naruto content again then Ikemoto and company won't stand a chance, so I'm not sure if it's that exactly. Might be some movie in which case I'd be considerably less excited about.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 14, 2016)

Naruto movie anime original


----------



## Mider T (Dec 14, 2016)

@Kishido


----------



## pat pat (Dec 15, 2016)

Platypus said:


> I'm not kidding, guys. Anyway, a bunch of imposing men wearing black suits are standing on my doorstep. They're knocking on the front door and yelling in Japanese I think. Must be Jump who sent them to terminate me for spoiling the event. Gotta take my leave now.
> 
> ​


 You won't escape them by running this slowly


----------



## fuff (Dec 15, 2016)

i want kishi back for naruto, i honestly dont care about his sci-fi which is what he is coming back for.


----------



## Deana (Dec 15, 2016)

Every since the realization that the new artist would redo every single panel from the movie, I've always thought he was just wasting time until Kishi wrote his other manga and took a break. Now if his new manga turns out to be longer than Naruto, my theory is shot.


----------



## Kishido (Dec 15, 2016)

Mider T said:


> @Kishido



What?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Dec 15, 2016)

I mean Kishi will most likely reveal his new series. Like what other purpose is there for him to show up at the event?


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 15, 2016)

SupremeKage said:


> I mean Kishi will most likely reveal his new series. Like what other purpose is there for him to show up at the event?



To say how much he approves of Ikemoto's efforts, how dear is the Naruto manga to him and how he hopes that fans of Naruto will enjoy his new manga just as much-if not more- once he is ready to announce it?


----------



## Suekay (Dec 15, 2016)

Unless he's been trolling and his new sci fi manga is Boruto vs Aliens

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 15, 2016)

Suekay said:


> Unless he's been trolling and his new sci fi manga is Boruto vs Aliens


You mean the Naruto manga wasn't Boruto vs Aliens already?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 16, 2016)

Haruka Katana said:


> You mean the Naruto manga wasn't Boruto vs Aliens already?



It is...now. 

Ikemoto.


----------



## fuff (Dec 16, 2016)

so i guess we will be hearing praises of ikemoto by kishimoto....

@Deana i hope ur theory is right and that ikemoto was just doing it until kishi has had enough rest and plans to comes back


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 16, 2016)

fuff said:


> so i guess we will be hearing praises of ikemoto by kishimoto....
> 
> @Deana i hope ur theory is right and that ikemoto was just doing it until kishi has had enough rest and plans to comes back



He will say that what Ikemoto is doing is what he always wanted to show but that Ikemoto's vision even exceeded his expectations. 

And will of course add a dozen times how canon it is.


----------



## fuff (Dec 16, 2016)

Arles Celes said:


> He will say that what Ikemoto is doing is what he always wanted to show but that Ikemoto's vision even exceeded his expectations.
> 
> And will of course add a dozen times how canon it is.


man kishi will say anything to get that income


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 16, 2016)

fuff said:


> man kishi will say anything to get that income



Plus Kishi doesn't have the balls to criticize in the first place.

What an uke. 

A hug to anyone who manages to find an interview with Kishi where the latter criticizes or complains about anything.


----------



## Platypus (Dec 16, 2016)

fuff said:


> i want kishi back for naruto


This is news to me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 16, 2016)

I want a deep, intriguing multilayered plot plus likeable, complex and well developed characters. 

Ah, and fappable art.


----------



## Indra (Dec 16, 2016)

I don't really want Kishimoto back when it comes to writing stories. He honestly lost his touch.

I'd rather him just become the official manga artist, and have someone more interested in coninuing Naruto write the story if it has to go on for the cash grab. Nothing good comes from the lips of his characters when Kishimoto is writing it nowadays. You can tell he lost interest in Naruto a LONG time ago.

The script he wrote for the Movie was probably his prime, which wasn't even that great compared to Part 1 arcs. 

I don't think he will ever return, so meh.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Platypus (Dec 16, 2016)

Thank god, someone finally said it.

*If* Kishi comes back to Naruto, he should get himself a competent editor and/or writer who'll keep him on track. Hell, I'd rather have him do all the drawing with someone else writing the script. And most of all, he should be motivated to draw more Naruto of course. The last thing I want to witness is Shueisha dragging his ass back to doing Naruto when, really, he wants to do something else instead. I'm not sure if it was due to a lack of interest more so due to a lack of direction, or maybe even a change of pace that resulted in the manga's downfall quality/story wise, @lndra. Pls no more 'I read this book about X once, so I decided to write this terrible spin-off with elements of X in it.'

Boruto's script was sloppy with its boring, bare-bone villains and contrived, self-inserted father-son struggle. The presentation as well as some – not all – of the character interactions is what made that movie enjoyable to watch. Naruto Gaiden was a mess all around and will only be fondly remembered by most people for the shitstorm it stirred. Mitsuki Gaiden was forgettable and yet again highlighted the issue of Orochimaru getting off virtually scot-free despite all the things he's done (and is still doing). Not to mention the final parts of the manga. His shoddy execution of the story and its characters leads me to believe that the only added value he could provide writing wise is his knowledge of the verse and possible ideas he once had but couldn't (properly) execute.

But of course, for the years to come, Kishimoto is going to focus mainly on his new manga, which is probably going to be on a bi-weekly or monthly release schedule. He might give some input for Naruto related things here and there, but it's not going to be much.

I haven't given up on our new writer-artist duo yet. I still believe that with one guy focusing on the story and another guy doing the illustrations, coupled with a new (and probably less straining) schedule – although I'd like it to be bi-weekly instead – they might actually create a Naruto continuation that's worth reading.

I'm just disappoint there's a tremendous lack of anything original or new in the recap so far (a decision by Ikemoto/Kodachi, or by executives higher up?), only noteworthy exception being Super Momoshiki's new design which may or may not lead to a fight that plays out differently from the movie and novelization. Sloppy artwork aside – it's gotten better, but I might have to swallow those words when Hinata or Himawari reappears again –, I probably would've bothered to actually read through the chapters if only they had given a different spin on the movie's story. Be it by fleshing out the villains (like Kishi initially wanted to, but that didn't make the cut, along with a third villain character), delve deeper into the whole technology vs. shinobi theme, do something extra with the other new era characters other than make them look like lazy copy-paste jobs of their parents, etc. 



Platypus said:


> That's why he should be rebooting the movie instead of copy-pasting the original script. Seriously though, there's not even an attempt to try give it a different spin to be seen here, nor an attempt to try fix some of the movie's shortcomings. Just a few additional scenes which don't really provide us with anything other than 'Oh hey, this wasn't in the movie *turns page*.'





Platypus said:


> Nah. Only few aspects of the movie are of importance to whatever is coming next. Which they could've easily recapped in a few pages – one chapter at most.
> 
> We don't need to see how Sasuke retrieves Kaguya's scroll and all that crap for instance. The Ōtsutsuki/Kaguya storyline will most likely be finished after the movie arc is done (good riddance I suppose). Kaguya is sealed away. The threat she was preparing against will be defeated. So that's the end of that and there's no need to see it again in excruciating detail because "the manga medium needs to have this."
> The most exciting thing by far about Momoshiki and Kinshiki was the cool action animation we got in the movie. The manga has none of that. Now, if the manga had decided to delve into their characters and backstories a little more, then they could've gotten away with it. But it's become evident that the manga is simply following the movie/novel, almost by the letter. And as I probably mentioned earlier, these villains likely won't be addressed ever again after this arc is done, like Toneri or any filler villain for that matter.
> ...





Platypus said:


> Not seeing Ikemoto's steady improvement (chapter 1 to 4) some people have been talking about. Too often panels look like the artist traced them from the movie. Creativity, originality - I don't know - anything that would make these chapters a little worthwhile to actually read? Or are these extra tiny, insignificant scenes all we're going to get? As I mentioned a while back: I hope Kodachi will come up with a good future storyline in the meantime while he's essentially following the movie/novel script by the letter, with only few additions or changes here and there.
> 
> I can see why Ikemoto wanted to reboot the original manga since he's giving the impression he just wants to redraw images in his own artstyle.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Informative 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## shippuuden (Dec 16, 2016)

*Jump Festa 2017 (Promo)


Entry



More: 
Spoiler:  






*

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Platypus (Dec 16, 2016)

Expect two to three "big" announcements tomorrow.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 16, 2016)

BnHA sure stood out in those posters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SoulFire (Dec 16, 2016)

Nice to see BnHA Deku with prominent focus in those promos!! Who is the kid with the orange hair?

Oh--I just spied Promised Neverland represented as well!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 16, 2016)

SoulFire! said:


> Nice to see BnHA Deku with prominent focus in those promos!! Who is the kid with the orange hair?


Hinata from Haikyuu

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SoulFire (Dec 16, 2016)

Haruka Katana said:


> Hinata from Haikyuu


Looked it up--sports related--not interested.


----------



## Platypus (Dec 16, 2016)

Can someone translate the Japanese tweet. Does it specify that we're getting 2-3 Naruto/Boruto related announcements, or does it simply say we're getting 2-3 general announcements during the Naruto/Boruto stage event?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Zef (Dec 16, 2016)

I translated it with Google and it said Sasuke Solos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 16, 2016)

lndra said:


> I don't really want Kishimoto back when it comes to writing stories. He honestly lost his touch.
> 
> I'd rather him just become the official manga artist, and have someone more interested in coninuing Naruto write the story if it has to go on for the cash grab. Nothing good comes from the lips of his characters when Kishimoto is writing it nowadays. You can tell he lost interest in Naruto a LONG time ago.
> 
> ...



I don't think Kishi lost interest in Naruto as much as:

1. He hated that he was being made a slave of its popularity and fearing that he likely will never be able to create anything to come close in terms of success.

2. And most of all: Starting to run out of ideas. It was just more magical eyes, more wood, more angsty villains with parallulz to Naruto and Sasuke, more tragic bromances, etc.

Kishi likely never expected the story to grow THAT large so he undoubtedly had not only to expand but also add several points that would allow the manga to go for so long as it did. Which of course included retcons.

I feel that the only thing Kishi TRULY did enjoy till the very end was pairing trolling. Seeing how crazy any hint/tease did make his fans certainly amused him to no end.


----------



## Rai (Dec 16, 2016)

I see my boy Kaneki


----------



## Rai (Dec 16, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Expect two to three "big" announcements tomorrow.



Boruto anime
Boruto movie


----------



## theRonin (Dec 16, 2016)

Arles Celes said:


> I want a deep, intriguing multilayered plot plus likeable, complex and well developed characters.
> 
> Ah, and fappable art.


Go somewhere else.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 16, 2016)

ℜai said:


> I see my boy Kaneki



Putting Allen walker and Kaneki side by side. They almost looks the same yo


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 16, 2016)

That pink haired chick with the flower hairpins is pretty cute.

I wonder from which manga is she? 

And isn't that Ichigo besides Luffy? I though Kubo was done with his trolling career and just fapping to Mayuri from now on.


----------



## Milady (Dec 16, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Expect two to three "big" announcements tomorrow.



About 3 "what?!! "really?!!" "uwahh!" " surprises at naruto/boruto super stage by Kishimoto Sensei



edt: So I think only Kishimoto and voice actors for Naruto, Boruto, Sarada, and Mitsuki will take the stage from that document photograph.

No Ikemoto Sensei  I didn't see his name?


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 16, 2016)

No Ikemoto 
Kishi going in for the kill yo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zef (Dec 16, 2016)

Ikemoto don't want to get booed off the stage.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 16, 2016)

accurate

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Milady (Dec 16, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> accurate


----------



## SupremeKage (Dec 16, 2016)

I see my boy Gon, nice


----------



## Rai (Dec 16, 2016)

Arles Celes said:


> That pink haired chick with the flower hairpins is pretty cute.
> 
> I wonder from which manga is she?
> 
> And isn't that Ichigo besides Luffy? I though Kubo was done with his trolling career and just fapping to Mayuri from now on.



To Love-Ru Darkness 

That is Hinata - MC of Haikyuu!!


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 16, 2016)

ℜai said:


> To Love-Ru Darkness



What a fine piece of pink 




ℜai said:


> That is Hinata - MC of Haikyuu!!



Seriously?!

He could be Ichigo's twin!! 

Chibi version at least.


----------



## Indra (Dec 16, 2016)

Haikyuu is a great Manga/Anime


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 16, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> accurate



Well, at least Ikemoto leveled up to "He does not draw Sasuke as Snipe anymore" 

Now if he could give Salad better clothes...


----------



## Milady (Dec 16, 2016)

I think maybe new generation anime?

3 surprises


----------



## Zef (Dec 16, 2016)

New Gen anime would be 99% filler, just like this series.How is SP supposed to animate content that's not even there? 

We're still stuck in recap BS, and we only get chapters every month.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 16, 2016)

Zef said:


> New Gen anime would be 99% filler, just like this series.How is SP supposed to animate content that's not even there?
> 
> We're still stuck in recap BS, and we only get chapters every month.


They will reanimate what they have already animated.


----------



## Zef (Dec 16, 2016)

Hussain said:


> They will reanimate what they have already animated.


They'll reanimate it in Ikemoto's style.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Dec 16, 2016)

So how long until we get info?


----------



## Indra (Dec 16, 2016)

SupremeKage said:


> So how long until we get info?


Maybe around 1 AM for EST (could be earlier or later). It's almost 8AM in Japan (17th there) so the event will be starting 'today' for them.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 16, 2016)

2 or 3 announcements?



- Gaiden being animated + new movie;
- Weekly Boruto manga after the recap is done;
- Kishi's new series (and before that, a new special chapter about Naruto series, just like the Mitsuki's one).

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## shippuuden (Dec 16, 2016)

2 hours to open and 7 hours for Naruto Stage

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Trojan (Dec 16, 2016)

Majin Lu said:


> 2 or 3 announcements?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope that's true at least. :/
It does not make much sense for them to be in a weekly magazine and release monthly anyway. :/ 

I am not really interested in Kishi's new manga tbh...


----------



## Indra (Dec 16, 2016)

Source:

Reactions: Like 5 | Dislike 1


----------



## shippuuden (Dec 16, 2016)

*Best Quality
*

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## shippuuden (Dec 16, 2016)

*Prototype G.E.M Naruto and Sasuke, Rajin (Thunder God) & Fujin (Wind God) 
Jump Festa 2017
*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SupremeKage (Dec 16, 2016)

So pictures are allowed this year?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shippuuden (Dec 16, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Indra (Dec 16, 2016)

Incoming a lot


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shippuuden (Dec 16, 2016)

Storyboard Episodio # 1

*Spoiler*: __ 









Shonen Jidai Hen and Konoha Shinden Ilustration

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rai (Dec 16, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Indra (Dec 16, 2016)

ℜai said:


>


So Ikemoto was there 


Edit: @shippuuden
Shouldn't we spoiler tag the larger groups of images? Page is getting wrekt


Edit:


----------



## Klue (Dec 16, 2016)

lndra said:


> Incoming a lot
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Damn son, where is Kiba?









*Spoiler*: __ 



Sike, fuck that ninja.


----------



## Milady (Dec 16, 2016)

ℜai said:


>





lndra said:


> So Ikemoto was there
> 
> 
> Edit: @shippuuden
> ...


Ikemoto couldn't be there so he sent these guys here  

Although it looks like Picasso

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## fuff (Dec 16, 2016)

lndra said:


> Source:


dislike!!!! ikemoto 



miladyy said:


> Ikemoto couldn't be there so he sent these guys here
> 
> Although it looks like Picasso



hhahahahahahahhah


----------



## Indra (Dec 16, 2016)

Klue said:


> Damn son, where is Kiba?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Irrelevant fodder 



fuff said:


> dislike!!!! ikemoto
> 
> 
> 
> hhahahahahahahhah


It looks good. Shame



miladyy said:


> Ikemoto couldn't be there so he sent these guys here
> 
> Although it looks like Picasso


His drawing trachers


----------



## Zef (Dec 16, 2016)

fuff said:


> dislike!!!! ikemoto


His art is ruining Jump Fest for me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fuff (Dec 16, 2016)

Zef said:


> His art is ruining Jump Fest for me


i know right!! somebody needs to take that stall out of there and put in the trash! where are the janitors!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## fuff (Dec 16, 2016)

okay so how many hours left for the kishi/naruto thing?? lol i gotta start stalking twitter then XD


----------



## Zef (Dec 16, 2016)

3-5 hours


----------



## Indra (Dec 16, 2016)

Ikemoto gonna get his revenge


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 16, 2016)

wheres the new info


----------



## fuff (Dec 16, 2016)

Haruka Katana said:


> wheres the new info


we have to wait til it starts (the panels)


----------



## Milady (Dec 16, 2016)

About 3 hours from this post


----------



## fuff (Dec 16, 2016)

miladyy said:


> About 3 hours from this post


starts the countdown! so 10pm my time (pst) 

wasnt itachi shinden anncouned earlier last year...before the panel?...tho i cant really remember XD


----------



## fuff (Dec 16, 2016)

shippuuden said:


> *Prototype G.E.M Naruto and Sasuke, Rajin (Thunder God) & Fujin (Wind God)
> Jump Festa 2017
> *


so sasuke has abs and no abs for naruto hahah, tho i think sasuke was always more muscly than naruto

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## fuff (Dec 16, 2016)

my guess the naruto related news will be:
-sasuke *sd* getting animated
-gaiden getting animated in spring followed by boruto series
-kishi's new manga. and maybe a one shot for naruto before that


----------



## Rai (Dec 16, 2016)

fuff said:


> my guess the naruto related news will be:
> -sasuke shinden getting animated
> -gaiden getting animated in spring followed by boruto series
> -kishi's new manga. and *maybe a one shot for naruto before that*



Keep dreaming


----------



## fuff (Dec 16, 2016)

*meant SD not shinden *fail


----------



## fuff (Dec 16, 2016)

ℜai said:


> Keep dreaming


 i will hahha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BUUUU (Dec 16, 2016)

New One shot, anime, movie... end


----------



## Milady (Dec 16, 2016)

Haruka Katana said:


> wheres the new info



Yea  
Where is platy and his informative posts?

@fuff can you post some tweets if something relating to the main stage comes up?


----------



## fuff (Dec 16, 2016)

miladyy said:


> Yea
> Where is platy and his informative posts?
> 
> @fuff can you post some tweets if something relating to the main stage comes up?


will do! ill be stalking twitter today! if i see anything interesting i will def. put it up here (ill be using the built in google translator on twitter to get a rough idea lol)


----------



## Rai (Dec 16, 2016)

So how long till we get the news?


----------



## Indra (Dec 16, 2016)

I've been seeing a lot of weird tweets that make no sense.


----------



## fuff (Dec 16, 2016)

ℜai said:


> So how long till we get the news?


starts at 10pm pst (as ml stated above) so two more hours til it starts maybe like 1030ish pst we will know the full details? i dunno how long these panels take..


----------



## fuff (Dec 16, 2016)

lndra said:


> I've been seeing a lot of weird tweets that make no sense.


atm ppl are just writing their opinions, etc, items they got...at least the ppl i follow.


----------



## Indra (Dec 16, 2016)

fuff said:


> atm ppl are just writing their opinions, etc, items they got...at least the ppl i follow.


Yeah I translated one and it literally said in Google trans:

"Donkey changes 3 times BORUTO slams by 3 points. Out family Labus to Uzumaki family Labus to Exchange and hope. Shall be."

Like what the fuck 

We are so fucked without an actual translator

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rai (Dec 16, 2016)

@miladyy we have her

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Milady (Dec 16, 2016)

ℜai said:


> @miladyy we have her



I am not fluent  but I am asking people to post Japanese tweets so I can read it to myself

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## fuff (Dec 16, 2016)

lndra said:


> Yeah I translated one and it literally said in Google trans:
> 
> "Donkey changes 3 times BORUTO slams by 3 points. Out family Labus to Uzumaki family Labus to Exchange and hope. Shall be."
> 
> ...


hahahhaha thats a fail that makes no sense what so ever


----------



## fuff (Dec 16, 2016)

looks like the stage stuff has started...not naruto yet but other anime/manga?
@miladyy 

ppl are getting excited for it


----------



## fuff (Dec 17, 2016)

items:

*Spoiler*: __ 




ewwwww ikemoto (landon prob getting a huge boner right now)



the good stuff/ by kishimoto:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Milady (Dec 17, 2016)

One of it says prince of tennis (tenipuri) stage is starting. The other one is just waiting for naruto I think. Prince of Tennis is right before Naruto/Boruto stage.


----------



## fuff (Dec 17, 2016)

miladyy said:


> One of it says price of tennis (tenipuri) stage is starting. The other one is just waiting for naruto I think. Prince of Tennis is right before Naruto/Boruto stage.


okay makes sense! so it will be at 10pst  stalking increases (im becomming like rai and louis now with this stalking hahah)


----------



## fuff (Dec 17, 2016)

sakura <3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (Dec 17, 2016)

it will start at 10:15 (pst) and ppl are getting excited for it! just a update. im acting like im gonna be so happy with the new announcement...just watch it be something stupid like a live action boruto movie recap >.< and ikemoto this ikemoto that and how "good" he is


----------



## Indra (Dec 17, 2016)

Boruto Movie live Action 

Only Satan can be that cruel. Had enough of that movie for 2 years now.

Don't jinx us fuff


----------



## Rai (Dec 17, 2016)

lndra said:


> Boruto Movie live Action
> 
> Don't jinx us fuff, please. And if this happens, amma cry. Had enough of that movie for 2 years



Confirmed?


----------



## Indra (Dec 17, 2016)

ℜai said:


> Confirmed?


No but just the thought of it is something from a nightmare


----------



## fuff (Dec 17, 2016)

ℜai said:


> Confirmed?


...u gotta read the shit i say above rai to understand where the convo came from lol dont just go to the latest post otherwise ur gonna be left so confused...


----------



## fuff (Dec 17, 2016)

okay so ppl are waiting now! 6mins til it starts roughly...

30ppl viewing this thread 

edit: @Rai arent u gonna ask for the list of lurkers???


----------



## Rai (Dec 17, 2016)

So few minutes for Kishimoto


----------



## fuff (Dec 17, 2016)

new yugioh series for those who still care: 


hahahhaha


----------



## Klue (Dec 17, 2016)

Aww shit.


----------



## Rai (Dec 17, 2016)

fuff said:


> new yugioh series for those who still care:
> 
> 
> hahahhaha



Meh, I only watched the main series.


----------



## fuff (Dec 17, 2016)

so its only gonna be a 30min panel checked jf site since i couldnt remember...


----------



## fuff (Dec 17, 2016)

ℜai said:


> Meh, I only watched the main series.


ya same, only saw the seto one.

so i guess for us its *NOT* tttt-immmme tooo dueeeellll


----------



## fuff (Dec 17, 2016)

boruto in april??? an anime?? or is this still speculation...? :S
@miladyy


edit:
another tweet..


----------



## Rai (Dec 17, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (Dec 17, 2016)

yay!!! that means gaiden will be animated!!!!! so im assuming 700 first and then gaiden?? and then...their own boruto filler?!

boruto be animated was common sense...i wonder what the other surprised are


----------



## fuff (Dec 17, 2016)

to make it easier on everyone: 

live tweeting of naruto


----------



## Rai (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## fuff (Dec 17, 2016)

Q&A section: "what are your thoughts on the new anime?" Kishimoto Sensei "I plan to make it even better than Naruto."


so kishi will be invloed directly with the animation team??? or just "supervising"...


----------



## fuff (Dec 17, 2016)

that means ikemoto has more stuff to draw hahahah, or is ikemoto gonna focus on the older new gen??? :S soo many questions sooo less answers....


----------



## Suekay (Dec 17, 2016)

What are they gonna animate other than Naruto and Mitsuki Gaidens? 

Probably a whole bunch of filler.

I'd rather they'd finished with the various novels and then started on a Boruto Anime tbh.


----------



## fuff (Dec 17, 2016)

Suekay said:


> What are they gonna animate other than Naruto and Mitsuki Gaidens?
> 
> Probably a whole bunch of filler.
> 
> I'd rather they'd finished with the various novels and then started on a Boruto Anime tbh.


im wondering will they do the kids at chap 700 time (school and such)?? liek fillers of that part before going to gaiden adn mistuki one??? i doubt they will have the new gen as babies or toddlers at start from there...tho that would be intresting


----------



## calimike (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Rai (Dec 17, 2016)

And that's about it?


----------



## fuff (Dec 17, 2016)

lol ur a little slow there XD (check above posts)


----------



## fuff (Dec 17, 2016)

can kishi say that ikemoto is no more please??? pleasee????!!!! end his crappy art!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rai (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## fuff (Dec 17, 2016)

..makes me wonder...how much kishi will be involved or is he once again trolling with the VA's


----------



## fuff (Dec 17, 2016)

so..will sarada be in kishi's outfit or the ugly one ikemoto did....the real question XD


----------



## Indra (Dec 17, 2016)

Oh my God 

Kishimoto sold his soul for the money.


----------



## fuff (Dec 17, 2016)

10 more mins left...and the other 2 stuff hasnt been revealed...yet...


----------



## fuff (Dec 17, 2016)

lndra said:


> Oh my God
> 
> Kishimoto sold his soul for the money.


him hiring ikemoto should have proved that to u a long time ago....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rai (Dec 17, 2016)

Come on Kishi


----------



## Suekay (Dec 17, 2016)

I'm just still attached to so many of the "old" characters...I'm hoping they still find a way to make Iruka, Gai, Kakashi etc relevant in some way (though they barely kept Iruka in it to begin with which is a shame imo)...I mean they're all still younger than the Sannin were in part 1 and there's fewer genin this time around. But I get the feeling that a lot of characters are just going to disappear entirely when Shippuden ends.


----------



## Zef (Dec 17, 2016)

Boruto anime?


----------



## Indra (Dec 17, 2016)

fuff said:


> him hiring ikemoto should have proved that to u a long time ago....


You can just tell that Kishimoto is just trying to squeeze out money too now. Rather than his editors trying to do that for him.


----------



## fuff (Dec 17, 2016)

ya i agree i hope the old gen are still relevant...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rai (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## fuff (Dec 17, 2016)

er....no thanks......

so this is the second thing...i knew it was gonna be a live action crap...wasnt a usa verison annouced awhile back...tho...


----------



## Suekay (Dec 17, 2016)

Oh dear god


----------



## Rai (Dec 17, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rai (Dec 17, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## C-Moon (Dec 17, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Suekay (Dec 17, 2016)

The IMDB page doesn't inspire confidence


Synopsis:

"Naruto Uzumaki, a young ninja, dreams and quests of one day becoming the great Kazekage of the village hidden in the mist"

I see this as an omen


----------



## King Shark (Dec 17, 2016)

Wait until kishi starts claiming it's canon....


----------



## fuff (Dec 17, 2016)

so is that it for the announcements???? hello where is ikemoto is gone...that i have been waiting for...

okay both the annoucments were common sense...the live action was confirmed awhile back and boruto anime was just common sense by now...

wasnt there gonna be threee annoumcents tho??


----------



## Rai (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Zef (Dec 17, 2016)

I thought Kishi said he couldn't do no more? ♠


----------



## Rai (Dec 17, 2016)

End


----------



## Lovely (Dec 17, 2016)

Where's the announcement of his new manga?


----------



## calimike (Dec 17, 2016)

Oh my god... another fail live-action Dragonball


----------



## Zef (Dec 17, 2016)

fuff said:


> wasnt there gonna be threee annoumcents tho??


There's still tomorrow


----------



## fuff (Dec 17, 2016)

Zef said:


> I thought Kishi said he couldn't do no more? ♠


well hes not drawing or writing...prob jsut gonna spit ideas...so techincally not doing as much..
so in the end no info on ikemoto and boruto's manga future, no new manga info (not that i care)


----------



## fuff (Dec 17, 2016)

Zef said:


> There's still tomorrow


but theres not naruto event tmr...it was only today...


----------



## Milady (Dec 17, 2016)

Muhaha so glad I chose to nap through this.

See I told you Boruto anime was gonna be announced. Otherwise why would they only bring out new generation voice actors? 

Other news mehhhh


----------



## fuff (Dec 17, 2016)

miladyy said:


> Muhaha so glad I chose to nap through this.
> 
> See I told you Boruto anime was gonna be announced. Otherwise why would they only bring out new generation voice actors?
> 
> Other news mehhhh


other news wasnt even news...that movie part was on ann before...so nothing really "new" about it
boruto anime was common sense tho


----------



## Zef (Dec 17, 2016)

What can SP possibly animate?

They can't release weekly episodes for a monthly manga. Unless the episodes are going to be filler in which case who cares?

Another wasted JF. Why do they even bother?


----------



## Lovely (Dec 17, 2016)

Boruto anime = bunch of filler unless Kishi draws more.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## fuff (Dec 17, 2016)

@miladyy 


what does this say??? something something itachi, sasuke naruto?


----------



## Milady (Dec 17, 2016)

I prefer Boruto anime like this: SP > Ikemoto 

Naruto live action  
We're getting Black L for Hollywood Death Note. 
Maybe we will have Black Sasuke

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## fuff (Dec 17, 2016)

i think sarada VA:
HOW CUTE!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Klue (Dec 17, 2016)

ℜai said:


>



Can't unsee.

ck


----------



## Suekay (Dec 17, 2016)

fuff said:


> @miladyy
> 
> 
> what does this say??? something something itachi, sasuke naruto?



Put it into Google Translate...seems like it's about a new Live Spectacle Naruto about Akatsuki


----------



## fuff (Dec 17, 2016)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Milady (Dec 17, 2016)

fuff said:


> i think sarada VA:
> HOW CUTE!



Yea google trans got this one.
Sarada VA said she wants to go on a family picnic 3 people together with mama's made riceball



Suekay said:


> Put it into Google Translate...seems like it's about a new Live Spectacle Naruto about Akatsuki



Yea

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Milady (Dec 17, 2016)

ℜai said:


>



STOP it, it hurts my eyes and my mental state  so much

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lovely (Dec 17, 2016)

At least they kept Sarada's original outfit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## fuff (Dec 17, 2016)

Lovely said:


> At least they kept Sarada's original outfit.


ya i was worried about that too

ikemoto will have more to draw...once the anime airs XD haahhah


----------



## fuff (Dec 17, 2016)

miladyy said:


> Yea google trans got this one.
> Sarada VA said she wants to go on a family picnic 3 people together with mama's made riceball
> 
> 
> ...


i hope they can animate that in!


----------



## Suekay (Dec 17, 2016)

I'm grateful they've kept the original character designs and even more grateful they've kept the original outfits.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Punished Kiba (Dec 17, 2016)

i was right.

Naruto is fucking Cancer


----------



## Lovely (Dec 17, 2016)

I'm wondering why Kishi claims he'll be involved with the anime. Somehow, I'm doubting this statement.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Milady (Dec 17, 2016)

they are not animating the rest of Hiden novels then. It ends in March and Boruto starts April.

 I thought Sakura novel had good fight scenes for animation


----------



## Indra (Dec 17, 2016)

So let me get this straight 

> They are ALREADY turning the Boruto:Naruto Next Generations Manga into an anime adaption. And the Manga is 99% recap of the Boruto Movie.

So are they going to be dropping down fillers until the Manga starts releasing new content? What kind of geniuses think it's a great idea to even THINK or ANIMATE a series that does not even have 20% worth of new content. Lord have mercy.

> Kishimoto's second 'big announcement' being that he is helping the production team of the Naruto Live Action Movie?

Is this guy serious? Did they not learn from Attack On Titan? Dragon Ball Z? Even Bleach 

What a sad year it is. Incredibly disappointed.

I would rather see fillers of SS and Sakura being a medical ninja than this shit combined. And that's saying something


----------



## Zef (Dec 17, 2016)

Anthony Hopkins is too old to play Oro.



KingForever7 said:


> i was right.
> 
> Naruto is fucking Cancer



I see some tweets about Kiba.


----------



## Suekay (Dec 17, 2016)

I've been thinking about the remaining Hiden novels that won't be adapted in Shippuden, and I think we might get them as flashbacks since Boruto's almost certainly gonna be in the filler doldrums for a while.

The Sakura one could be Sarada asking her mum something about her past. The Gaara one could obviously link in to the new Sand Sibs. And Boruto can use the Purple Electricity jutsu that Kakashi created and used in his novel. If Boruto learned that jutsu from Kakashi then we could get a flashback to how he developed it.

And we all know how much SP loves flashbacks.


----------



## Abanikochan (Dec 17, 2016)

Why is Team Konohamaru perpetually in freefall? 

So is Kishimoto not starting a new manga series?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## fuff (Dec 17, 2016)

Zef said:


> Anthony Hopkins is too old to play Oro.
> 
> 
> 
> I see some tweets about Kiba.


wait they listed actors for the movie???

lol at kiba stuff.

okay so will it be 700, gaiden, after movie stuff???


----------



## Suekay (Dec 17, 2016)

Boruto website (link from the poster above)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## fuff (Dec 17, 2016)

miladyy said:


> they are not animating the rest of Hiden novels then. It ends in March and Boruto starts April.
> 
> I thought Sakura novel had good fight scenes for animation



we still need something for march...feb will be konoha hidden...so maybe march will be random fillers?



Abanikochan said:


> Why is Team Konohamaru perpetually in freefall?
> 
> So is Kishimoto not starting a new manga series?



its based on kishi's drawing:


----------



## Zef (Dec 17, 2016)

^They were also falling at the end of the movie. 


fuff said:


> wait they listed actors for the movie???
> 
> lol at kiba stuff.
> 
> okay so will it be 700, gaiden, after movie stuff???


Lol, I was talking about that fake Live Action poster posted in this thread.


Abanikochan said:


> Why is Team Konohamaru perpetually in freefall?


Even the anime team is running out of ideas.


----------



## Indra (Dec 17, 2016)

Is this the movie?


----------



## fuff (Dec 17, 2016)

lndra said:


> Is this the movie?


i think thats the musical pt2


----------



## Punished Kiba (Dec 17, 2016)

Lovely said:


> I'm wondering why Kishi claims he'll be involved with the anime. Somehow, I'm doubting this statement.



Because, they want to persuade people to watch the dying anime.
SP and the people involved in Naruto production are so fucking retarded.



Zef said:


> I see some tweets about Kiba.


----------



## Lovely (Dec 17, 2016)

Ikemoto being irrelevant to this JF after last year's constant praising from Kishi is curious. 

SP is borrowing from one of Kishi's few drawings for the new gen. They need to become more original if they're going to create a new series with little of canon to go off of. Otherwise they might want to quit while ahead.


----------



## Indra (Dec 17, 2016)

Better resoluton.


----------



## fuff (Dec 17, 2016)

im still laughing at this hahahah
like good luck with that!!! theres no more akatsuki, madara, obito.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Milady (Dec 17, 2016)

lndra said:


> Better resoluton.



I want lots of old generation cameo

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Indra (Dec 17, 2016)

miladyy said:


> I want lots of old generation cameo


First episode starts off with Kawaki destroying the Village, next episode reanimating the Movie

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Abanikochan (Dec 17, 2016)

lndra said:


> First episode starts off with Kawaki destroying the Village, next episode reanimating the Movie



Dear lord we are all still under Izanami.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Punished Kiba (Dec 17, 2016)

lndra said:


> Better resolution.


They're So Ugly. wow 

Especially, that Blue Fucker

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Milady (Dec 17, 2016)

lndra said:


> First episode starts off with Kawaki destroying the Village, next episode reanimating the Movie



Noooo  
I think this will take place after the movie?


----------



## VooDoo (Dec 17, 2016)

>Dragon Ball-level Hollywood Live Action Movie
>

>SP created filler Boruto anime
>


Zef said:


> Is it any good?
> 
> Think I'm ready to move on from Nardo...♣


Well, how should I put it. Tokyo Ghoul is what I live for at the moment but it's not something I would ever recommend to anyone. If that makes sense.


----------



## Suekay (Dec 17, 2016)

Yeah I think they're definitely gonna do a Shippuden-style flash forward


----------



## Indra (Dec 17, 2016)

miladyy said:


> Noooo
> I think this will take place after the movie?


It has the Manga title for Ikemoto/Ukyo's adaption of Boruto. So I think it will



Abanikochan said:


> Dear lord we are all still under Izanami.


This is what Tsukuyomi must feel like


----------



## calimike (Dec 17, 2016)

*Boruto -Naruto Next Generations- Announcement PV*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Milady (Dec 17, 2016)

Gaiden and Mitsuki one shot still hasn't been animated

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## fuff (Dec 17, 2016)

miladyy said:


> Gaiden and Mitsuki one shot still hasn't been animated


my guess is they will start with 700, gaiden, mitsuki and then do after movie stuff....kawaki proob wont be in the anime...i dunno how the ikemoto's manga will relate to this one tho


----------



## Lovely (Dec 17, 2016)

SP will switch the timeline around for this I bet. They'll go from Gaiden to post-movie to flashbacks of them as toddlers. I doubt it will be very consistent or have a linear storyline, especially starting out.


----------



## Indra (Dec 17, 2016)

calimike said:


> *Boruto -Naruto Next Generations- Announcement PV*

Reactions: Funny 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Klue (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## fuff (Dec 17, 2016)

OMG HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHHA


----------



## Milady (Dec 17, 2016)

I am worry for the Hollywood live action, I don't want that shit to ever come out

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## VooDoo (Dec 17, 2016)

Accurate.


----------



## shippuuden (Dec 17, 2016)

fuff said:


> @miladyy
> 
> 
> what does this say??? something something itachi, sasuke naruto?


He say about Naruto Live Spectacle in May (2017), He is excited To enjoy Naruto, Sasuke and Naruto.
Visual Naruto Shippuden Live Spectacle.

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## shippuuden (Dec 17, 2016)

*Boruto Anime Visual 
*


----------



## COREYxYEROC (Dec 17, 2016)

Great news! i am a bit pissed they are not adapting all he manga novels. that is disappointing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zef (Dec 17, 2016)

Isn't Mitsuki's hair supposed to be blue?...


----------



## Lovely (Dec 17, 2016)

There should be further commentary from the event, even if it's just small stuff.


----------



## fuff (Dec 17, 2016)

so will the new op and ed for boruto be centered around gaiden?? can i get an ss walking on the beach similar to that shippuden ending where sakura is walking on the beach missing sasuke but this time hes with her

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## fuff (Dec 17, 2016)

Lovely said:


> There should be further commentary from the event, even if it's just small stuff.


ya there is about sarada VA wanting uchiha fam picnic <3


----------



## Indra (Dec 17, 2016)

Picture of the VA's


----------



## shippuuden (Dec 17, 2016)

Tv Tokyo udapte for Naruto Anime


Pv Tv Animation:


----------



## Platypus (Dec 17, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _Jump Festa drawings by WSJ mangaka_


----------



## fuff (Dec 17, 2016)

Platypus said:


> *Spoiler*: _Jump Festa drawings by WSJ mangaka_


*YUCK IKEMOTO*


----------



## Indra (Dec 17, 2016)

Platypus said:


> *Spoiler*: _Jump Festa drawings by WSJ mangaka_


Platy what do you think about the news


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 17, 2016)

You thought the Live Action news was hilarious enough, look at this:



Lionsgate is making the movie and the Producer is some nobody named Michael Gracey.   

You know this is going to be a success.


----------



## Suekay (Dec 17, 2016)

Tyrannos said:


> You thought the Live Action news was hilarious enough, look at this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Even funnier is the movie's IMDB page.



Behold that synopsis.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Platypus (Dec 17, 2016)

lndra said:


> Platy what do you think about the news


Boruto anime (endless fillers, or the anime will replace the manga as the new "source material", or a Dragonball Super type of deal where both manga and anime adapt the script in their own ways) and a live-action Hollywood adaptation?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 17, 2016)

Suekay said:


> Even funnier is the movie's IMDB page.
> 
> 
> 
> Behold that synopsis.



Oh that's good!


----------



## Milady (Dec 17, 2016)

lndra said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...








> BORUTOのテレビアニメシリーズ化。夢のようです。父、ナルト達が紡いだ世界の先で、なにをするのか、なにが起こるのか。
> 
> スリーマンセルでの任務、家族の団欒、見たい景色が溢れてきます
> 
> ...



Boruto VA:
Had to look up Kanji 


Basic comments. It's her dream to be part of Boruto Anime. There are many scenes she wants to see such as what are Naruto & friends doing, what is happening, the 3-man team, family circle, etc. She'd love to record Boruto while he's doing exciting things with his team and his friends, etc. Please support and anticipate Boruto. Something along this line.

It's my bed time

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## fuff (Dec 17, 2016)

miladyy said:


> Boruto VA:
> Had to look up Kanji
> 
> 
> ...


come on! at least do the sarada one before u sleep!!


----------



## fuff (Dec 17, 2016)

Suekay said:


> Even funnier is the movie's IMDB page.
> 
> 
> 
> Behold that synopsis.


"Naruto Uzumaki, a young ninja, dreams and quests of one day becoming the great Kazekage of the village hidden in the mist"


----------



## Milady (Dec 17, 2016)

fuff said:


> come on! at least do the sarada one before u sleep!!





> 去年の夏「せっかくサラダ役に出会えたのだからもう少し一緒にいたいな」と思っていました。
> 今回いざBORUTOアニメ化決定を聞いたとき、嬉しさと同時にちょっと怖じ気づいてもしまいました。
> 改めて「NARUTO」という作品の大きさを実感しています。
> 大切に紡がれてきた木ノ葉の歴史を大事に受け継ぎ、しっかりと丁寧に素直な気持ちで新たな歴史を紡いでいきたいです




Google translate didn't make sense for Sarada part so I will put down what I got here, doesn't mean it's right so keep in mind 

Last summer when she landed the role of Sarada, she thought that maybe she wanted to continue a little bit more (referring to Boruto Movie) So with Boruto Anime announced, she felt so happy but afraid at the same time. Once again she feels that Naruto franchise has gotten so big. Sarada has inherited an important history of Konoha (referring to being an Uchiha I guess?), and she wants to create(not sure) a new history properly with honest feelings.

Something along this line.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 17, 2016)

lndra said:


> So let me get this straight
> 
> > They are ALREADY turning the Boruto:Naruto Next Generations Manga into an anime adaption. And the Manga is 99% recap of the Boruto Movie.
> 
> ...



And then you get your  SS fillers and you start realizing you shouldn't have tempted fate.


----------



## Indra (Dec 17, 2016)

Trending on twitter lmao.


----------



## Milady (Dec 17, 2016)

lndra said:


> Trending on twitter lmao.



 

Naruto franchise 4ever

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (Dec 17, 2016)

miladyy said:


> Google translate didn't make sense for Sarada part so I will put down what I got here, doesn't mean it's right so keep in mind
> 
> Last summer when she landed the role of Sarada, she thought that maybe she wanted to continue a little bit more (referring to Boruto Movie) So with Boruto Anime announced, she felt so happy but afraid at the same time. Once again she feels that Naruto franchise has gotten so big. Sarada has inherited an important history of Konoha (referring to being an Uchiha I guess?), and she wants to create(not sure) a new history properly with honest feelings.
> 
> Something along this line.


thanks ML! would rep but i need to spread more >.<


----------



## fuff (Dec 17, 2016)

full jF:
SOMEBODY translate!!!


----------



## Indra (Dec 17, 2016)

Ikemoto got a cheering applause according to that article.

"At the end of the corner, a message of Professors Ikemoto & Odotori was introduced to the attendees of the venue, which gathered great applause."

Google trans


----------



## Source (Dec 17, 2016)

I'll feel like I've been trolled badly if the anime becomes the main version like Dragon Ball Super.

All these months of recap hell only for the anime to make it irrelevant...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## fuff (Dec 17, 2016)

lndra said:


> Ikemoto got a cheering applause according to that article.
> 
> "At the end of the corner, a message of Professors Ikemoto & Odotori was introduced to the attendees of the venue, which *gathered great applause."*
> 
> Google trans






Source said:


> I'll feel like I've been trolled badly if the anime becomes the main version like Dragon Ball Super.
> 
> All these months of recap hell only for the anime to make it irrelevant...



SP>IKEMOTO


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 17, 2016)

You guys are still surprised with the Live action? It was announced a long time ago.

And with that half-assed synopsis and some nobody doing the movie, we are doomed 
------

As for the anime I am not surprised. 



lndra said:


> Kishimoto sold his soul for the money.


Nothing escapes the devil.





lndra said:


> Is this the movie?


Obviously not, anyway I wonder the musical will come to my area again. Will buy tickets


----------



## Trojan (Dec 17, 2016)

fuff said:


> im still laughing at this hahahah
> like good luck with that!!! theres no more akatsuki, madara, obito.....



 > implying the lack of Asspulldara & Obito is bad. 

the lack of those garbage characters almost guarantees that the manga/anime whatever will be better than how Naruto manga was
and there will be much more consistency as well.  

------

Meanwhile, about the announcements
1- Getting an anime this early is dumb. They have nothing "new" to animate. Even if the recap ended this month (which is extremely unlikely), they will  only have 3 chapters of new stuff! And they will follow very fast because it's a monthly manga.

2- Couldn't care less about the live action stuff.

3- Kishi said he will announce his new manga thing, but he did not. 
I guess he dropped the idea? lol


----------



## Platypus (Dec 17, 2016)

Guess he'll announce his manga another day, welp. Not like he's in a hurry and needs the money though.


----------



## shippuuden (Dec 17, 2016)

fuff said:


> full jF:
> SOMEBODY translate!!!



*First Preview Naruto Live Action (Hollywood)

Spoiler:  









Ikemoto Studio

Spoiler:  






*


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 17, 2016)

So we have new anime, live action and musical part 2. No manga related stuff announcement.

Kishi loves movies, so he getting involved in the live action (or is it the anime?! I'm confused ) isn't surprising. I wonder if it will be a single movie or not.


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 17, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Guess he'll announce his manga another day, welp. Not like he's in a hurry and needs the money though.



He got more $$$ than any 10 or possibly even 50 NFers here. 

If he still wants to roll it would be because he is either bored after such long vacations or misses his pairing trolling.


----------



## fuff (Dec 17, 2016)

Haruka Katana said:


> You guys are still surprised with the Live action? It was announced a long time ago.
> 
> And with that half-assed synopsis and some nobody doing the movie, we are doomed
> ------
> ...



was the first musical ever subbed? i kinda want to watch it


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 17, 2016)

Naruto GT is finally here everyone ;___;
Just animate Gaiden before you go into eternal filler arc SP.




fuff said:


> Q&A section: "what are your thoughts on the new anime?" Kishimoto Sensei "I plan to make it even better than Naruto."
> 
> 
> so kishi will be invloed directly with the animation team??? or just "supervising"...



Just marketing speak. Will wait to see if Kishi is actually involved in any meaningful manner. The outlook for canon content does not look good though.


ck



miladyy said:


> Yea google trans got this one.
> Sarada VA said she wants to go on a family picnic 3 people together with mama's made riceball
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 17, 2016)

fuff said:


> was the first musical ever subbed? i kinda want to watch it


I think it is but I don't know where to find that


----------



## Platypus (Dec 17, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _(don't take it personal)_ 





*Hopes:*


			
				Kishimoto said:
			
		

> I regret putting so much focus on Sharingan this and Uchiha that. @Sword Sage





			
				Kishimoto said:
			
		

> I'm coming back to Naruto and ousting that hack Ikemoto! @fuff





			
				Kishimoto said:
			
		

> Rinnegan is best. Lemme tell you why in excruciating detail… @Klue





			
				Kishimoto said:
			
		

> I'll be releasing that Minato Gaiden I told y'all about ages ago real soon! @Hussain





			
				Kishimoto said:
			
		

> Sasuke's power is maximum. @Zef













*Reality:*

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Trojan (Dec 17, 2016)

Platypus said:


> *Spoiler*: _(don't take it personal)_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _(don't take it personal)_ 




*Spoiler*: _(don't take it personal)_ 



[don't take it personal)]










Hussain: Please don't! You have already done enough damage as is. 


if he does it next time:

Kishi: Asura is actually the one who invented the Rassengan.


----------



## fuff (Dec 17, 2016)

Platypus said:


> *Spoiler*: _(don't take it personal)_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahahahahha
 he didnt even say a word about ikemoto


----------



## Platypus (Dec 17, 2016)

Just the thought that he might have told Pierrot that Ashura had the Rasengan and Shinsuusenju and that Indra had Sasuke's Mangekyo and lightning jutsu. It's not unlikely given his addiction to parallels.


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 17, 2016)

Hussain said:


> *Spoiler*: _(don't take it personal)_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And Indra invented Chidori.

Kakashi


----------



## Trojan (Dec 17, 2016)

That's why him not doing anything is for the best. I wish he never draws Minato ever again or brings his name at all. 

If he does, it will probably be as painful and awful as Salad Gaiden was for the SS fans. 
(Regardless if they will deny that or not)


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 17, 2016)

fuff said:


> hahahahahha
> he didnt even say a word about ikemoto



Thats a good thing. 
Kishi is more involved in the live action film than Boruto manga 



Platypus said:


> Just the thought that he might have told Pierrot that Ashura had the Rasengan and Shinsuusenju and that Indra had Sasuke's Mangekyo and lightning jutsu. It's not unlikely given his addiction to parallels.



Nah, he put clear effort in the creation of these techniques. Don't know why people consider that SP filler canon, perhaps extrapolating some vague note from the director.


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 17, 2016)

shippuuden said:


> *First Preview Naruto Live Action (Hollywood)
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> ...



Thats what I like about where there is a poster thats not Uchiha related but more where how Naruto was born that looks like the best picture.


----------



## SupremeKage (Dec 17, 2016)

So will the naruto shippuden anime be done by April?

Also I'm actually looking forward to the Boruto anime since Kishi will be involved in it, and possibly incorporate his ideas. I believe his vacation/time off of Naruto inspired him to work again... Or maybe he just doing it for the bills. I'd also be good if the Boruto anime is a seasonal thing, but I doubt that'll happen.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 17, 2016)

SupremeKage said:


> So will the naruto shippuden anime be done by April?


let's hope that what would happen. 

But if we say they will start in April
Shika's novel will take a month, and Konoha's novel will take a month.

So, are they going to do the Gaiden in March? 
Perhaps 1 episode for chapter 700, and 3 or 4 episodes for Naruto Gaiden? 
They can through Mitsuki's One-shot in there as well if they are not going to start with Bolt at the beginning of April.


----------



## Blu-ray (Dec 17, 2016)

So we got new Boruto anime announced, live action movie reaffirmed, and that's it?


----------



## Milady (Dec 17, 2016)

VHS said:


> So we got new Boruto anime announced, live action movie reaffirmed, and that's it?



And a stage play about Akatsuki Inventigation.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 17, 2016)

Really they are making a live action Naruto movie. This is gonna be awful.


----------



## MayorNiYueki (Dec 17, 2016)

so is kishi comin' back?


----------



## shippuuden (Dec 17, 2016)

* 
Naruto acción en vivo la película de Hollywood.
Director:* Michael Gracey
*Producción:* Avi Arad
*Estudio:* LionsGate
*Guión:* Michael Jelenic, Aaron Horvath, Chris Shafer, Paul Vicknair

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 17, 2016)

fuff said:


> so will the new op and ed for boruto be centered around gaiden?? can i get an ss walking on the beach similar to that shippuden ending where sakura is walking on the beach missing sasuke but this time hes with her


_*You got hope that one key staff members of NARUTO, is the director of BORUTO for that to happen. BTW the animator who did that ED is free right now since the series that he was working on is finish now*_

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rai (Dec 17, 2016)

MayorNiYueki said:


> so is kishi comin' back?



Yep.

Shueisha fired Ikemoto and he is back

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BUUUU (Dec 17, 2016)

I see same thing in DB super anime and manga, one goes ahead of the other


----------



## MayorNiYueki (Dec 17, 2016)

ℜai said:


> *Shueisha fired Ikemoto*



Is that a kind of a joke? 



ℜai said:


> And he is back



so they adapting anime series. So means kishi will just draw a raw scene and its up to SP to animate it? Like he did on boruto movie.


----------



## Zef (Dec 17, 2016)

The Naruto stage at JF was trash. When am I going to get confirmation from Kishi that Sasuke is the strongest?


----------



## Lovely (Dec 17, 2016)

ℜai said:


> Shueisha fired Ikemoto



If only.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## pat pat (Dec 17, 2016)

People thought Ikemoto was gonna get fired.
-> he got his drawings everywhere  
-> people thought the manga was gonna get deleted, it's getting an anime!
No more seriously i didn't miss anything ,  good i didn't waste my time with this.


----------



## Zef (Dec 17, 2016)

No one thought Ikemoto was going to get fired. We wanted him to though.


----------



## pat pat (Dec 17, 2016)

Zef said:


> No one thought Ikemoto was going to get fired. We wanted him to though.


----------



## Zef (Dec 17, 2016)

pat pat said:


>

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Dec 17, 2016)

You guys really don't want him fired do you? I mean that's where he practically gets his income from.


----------



## pat pat (Dec 17, 2016)

SupremeKage said:


> You guys really don't want him fired do you? I mean that's where he practically gets his income from.


Naruto fans

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zef (Dec 17, 2016)

SupremeKage said:


> You guys really don't want him fired do you? I mean that's where he practically gets his income from.


I mean....I doubt he was living on the streets before they called him to illustrate this series.  

He was one of Kishi's original assistants. I doubt he spent 10+ years unemployed after his job as an assistant was done.


----------



## Indra (Dec 17, 2016)

God I thought this information was a bad nightmare until I woke up


----------



## pat pat (Dec 17, 2016)

lndra said:


> God I thought this information was a bad nightmare until I woke up


What the live action ?


----------



## Indra (Dec 17, 2016)

pat pat said:


> What the live action ?


I honestly forget about the live action, but yes that's apart of it.

Not to mention them creating an anime under the Manga's name when its 99.9% recap. 

Even if they don't use the Manga as the source material, then it'll just be 'Boruto fillers', like the Naruto fandom hasn't suffered enough from SP.

The smart thing to do would be to create a Boruto anime after a least 2-3 years of the Manga running with actual 'new' content -- They are just burning what little fire this next generation has to sell. Soon enough it'll become too stale and boring for reoccurring Naruto fan's to care, especially if these characters don't even peak somewhere around Part 1.

Most people don't even have it in them to continue the Manga right now (yes I know recap), but if the anime is already starting out with fillers ... What do they expect to happen?

I don't want to act like I'm smarter than Naruto's team or anything, but I feel like these were some poor ass choices 

It seems like all they want to do is rush out 'Naruto' related things immediately. Naruto live action, getting another Naruto-anime series out, and even the Manga.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Dec 17, 2016)

Zef said:


> I mean....I doubt he was living on the streets before they called him to illustrate this series.
> 
> He was one of Kishi's original assistants. I doubt he spent 10+ years unemployed after his job as an assistant was done.


I wonder how much an assistant gets paid.


----------



## Suekay (Dec 17, 2016)

I was really hoping they were going to stick with The Last timeframe for a while with the anime, but when they announced those three novels as an epilogue I just knew that was going to be the end of it and we'd be moving on to Boruto.

In my opinion I think the anime could have done with a rest, even for six months before being relaunched as Boruto.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Indra (Dec 17, 2016)

Suekay said:


> I was really hoping they were going to stick with The Last timeframe for a while with the anime, but when they announced those three novels as an epilogue I just knew that was going to be the end of it and we'd be moving on to Boruto.
> 
> In my opinion I think the anime could have done with a rest, even for six months before being relaunched as Boruto.


Exactly. They literally won't stop, no break period at all.

There's really no point in expanding in a Boruto anime when the Manga series hasn't even captured everyone's attention yet.


----------



## pat pat (Dec 17, 2016)

lndra said:


> I honestly forget about the live action, but yes that's apart of it.
> 
> Not to mention them creating an anime under the Manga's name when its 99.9% recap.
> 
> ...


 The anime is pretty stupid tho, they should have wait at least 2 or 3 years.......I hope it will be a seasonal anime, it has more advantages, better animations etc etc....but i know it won't happen.


----------



## Indra (Dec 17, 2016)

pat pat said:


> The anime is pretty stupid tho, they should have wait at least 2 or 3 years.......I hope it will be a seasonal anime, it has more advantages, better animations etc etc....but i know it won't happen.


Smartest thing to do would be to bide time by animating the Gaiden, maybe throwing around some fillers in between or afterwards. Then animating the Mitsuki Gaiden, adding a few fillers here and there.

THEN hopefully enough time has passed where they actually have content to animate. The worst possibly choice is that they just start creating fillers right off the bat.

There would be no hope.


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 17, 2016)

lndra said:


> Exactly. They literally won't stop, no break period at all.
> 
> There's really no point in expanding in a Boruto anime when the Manga series hasn't even captured everyone's attention yet.



I think its due to how popular the Boruto movie did turn out. So many in Jump believe that merchandise of a popular movie will sell well. If something turns out to be very popular it is often milked. VERY often.

Another reason would be giving it the feeling of "canoness". Namely put the movie into a manga to make it feel like the movie events when turning to manga version are a true transition between the epilogue and the upcoming new stuff. That would make the readers more convinced that what happened was canon even when they were not convinced enough by Kishi stating so.

Finally Ikemoto gets a chance to test waters and get comfortable with drawing on his own this time rather than being just an assistant. By the time the movie part is over he might improve at least to the point that his drawing is tolerable even if not fappable. And so the new stuff will look better than if he jumped to new stuff right away with a bad art.

Granted, given how fans have already watched the movie enough times already and got full with it to keep milking stuff can annoy them. Might be a calculated risk as with how DBZ fans were angry with Super while the movie part was rehashed but now seem much more enthusiastic.

As for the live action films it is extremely rare for those to be actually popular. But there might still be plenty enough people who could be willing to give it a try even while fearing it to be pure crap.

To keep the franchise alive they feel they need to provide as much stuff as possible in order for the fans to not forget it. While the milking can annoy they may feel that if they provide something cool soon enough the fans will forget the negatives...or at least won't bother them so much. On the other hand if no material whatsoever was provided(no anime or manga) then even the most hardcore fans could have decided to move on or be swayed by other mangas, deem them better and not return to Naruto anymore. Keep the interest alive...even if with kinda milked underhanded methods.

I personally I am curious to whether the movie part will be expanded into something more interesting and explain some parts that weren't explained in the movie. Then wait for around 5-6 chapters of new stuff material before deciding if its worth still following or not.

If there are more cons that pros then byebye to the new stuff. Will just try to keep any good memories I had left of the original stuff. If there are more pros than cons then I will keep following Ikemoto and SP till they mess up.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 17, 2016)

I heard this morning. This is great news. Obviously it should be approached with some caution, but it's exciting to know that this forum will at least have some damn life again in the future. It's a great chance for them to also deflate power levels and start fresh.


----------



## pat pat (Dec 17, 2016)

lndra said:


> Smartest thing to do would be to bide time by animating the Gaiden, maybe throwing around some fillers in between or afterwards. Then animating the Mitsuki Gaiden, adding a few fillers here and there.
> 
> THEN hopefully enough time has passed where they actually have content to animate. The worst possibly choice is that they just start creating fillers right off the bat.
> 
> There would be no hope.


Yeah it could be interesting for them to adapted the gaiden ( sarada story) , the mitsuki one shot (mitsiu story)and then start with the real story of the manga.
It could be so fucking cool with as a seasonal anime. I mean seasonal animes are a loooot better, better animation ,........


----------



## Zef (Dec 17, 2016)

Raiden said:


> I heard this morning. This is great news. Obviously it should be approached with some caution, but it's exciting to know that this forum will at least have some damn life again in the future. It's a great chance for them to also deflate power levels and start fresh.


This forum ain't ever coming back to life. Not with anything Naruto related.

Only hope for activity is a new series.


----------



## fuff (Dec 18, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> _*You got hope that one key staff members of NARUTO, is the director of BORUTO for that to happen. BTW the animator who did that ED is free right now since the series that he was working on is finish now*_



thanks for the info. i hope that person will do an ending...it will be perfect for gaiden. like sakura walking on the beach again we think shes alone but she turns around toddler sarada runs towards her and sasuke is standing behind her that would be soooo cute....but doubt they would ever do that. but if that animator is ever coming to boruto lmk and i can get some hope lol


----------



## fuff (Dec 18, 2016)

so i guess no bleach or dgray info


----------



## fuff (Dec 18, 2016)

found some bleach:


----------



## Jad (Dec 18, 2016)

Platypus said:


> *Spoiler*: _(don't take it personal)_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Typical. Kishimoto leaving out Gai and Lee.


----------



## Klue (Dec 18, 2016)

Jad said:


> Typical. Kishimoto leaving out Gai and Lee.



Because they don't sell.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fuff (Dec 18, 2016)

i wouldnt mind a shikamaru ep with mirai talking about asuma. that would be pretty good and then at the end of the ep...we see hidan...smirking...next villain after that 3rd oostuki


----------



## pat pat (Dec 18, 2016)

Klue said:


> Because they don't sell.


They don't sell because they are never shown......


----------



## Klue (Dec 18, 2016)

pat pat said:


> They don't sell because they are never shown......


Not sure how that makes any sense.


----------



## NO (Dec 18, 2016)

lndra said:


> I honestly forget about the live action, but yes that's apart of it.
> 
> Not to mention them creating an anime under the Manga's name when its 99.9% recap.
> 
> ...


I'm having a hard time understanding your perspective. You've already deemed the manga as something not worth adapting as an anime, but the manga has been entirely recap, so you can't really make that judgement as you know nothing about the plot. How do you know Studio Pierrot jumped the gun on greenlighting an anime? Ikemoto, Kodachi, and Kishimoto were just sitting around for 8+ months drawing the movie and didn't bother to tell Studio Pierrot how the story and overall plot is going to branch out after the movie coverage? Really? That sounds pretty unlikely.

Firstly, Shippuuden is high-income for Studio Pierrot - that's why it has tons of filler. When Shippuuden is over, you didn't really think the anime studio was going to say "that Boruto spinoff needs to prove itself" when the manga has Kishimoto's direct approval and the studio has been working with Kishimoto for years, right? Because if they did, then Boruto staff would laugh their asses off and would have received multiple anime studio offers within a few days. If anything, Studio Pierrot was *thirsty *for something new like Boruto, they want money, they want this sequel now. These are the same guys who made "Rock Lee & His Ninja Pals." We are not talking about some risky hollywood pilot here with no-name writers here, we are talking about an easily profitable spinoff for a proven franchise that has been on the air for 14 years. If Shippuuden filler is profitable, if a chibi Naruto anime is profitable, then of course Boruto is going to be profitable and of course it's going to get an anime.

If anything, the decision to greenlight a Boruto anime wasn't "poor" at all. It was economical, strategical, and just plain foolish not to do considering the Boruto team has numerous studios to get an anime from if Pierrot trolled them.


----------



## pat pat (Dec 18, 2016)

Klue said:


> Not sure how that makes any sense.


Well if the story was more about Lee/Guy and kishi gave them some spotlight ,  of course people would be more interested by them. The reason uchiha/sharingan/rinnegan related stuffs sell well is because the whole fucking part 2 of the manga was about that. rinnegan here and there ,sharingan getting more powerfull ,  and of course uchihas everywhere .


----------



## Epyon (Dec 18, 2016)

jayjay³² said:


> I'm having a hard time understanding your perspective. You've already deemed the manga as something not worth adapting as an anime, but the manga has been entirely recap, so you can't really make that judgement as you know nothing about the plot.



We do know everything about the plot. The plot is the plot of the movie. Which was good, when it was a movie. The manga meandered enough as it is, can you imagine how boring the anime will be covering that? Starting the anime off with a recap of the recap of the movie isn't exactly hitting the ground running.


----------



## NO (Dec 18, 2016)

Epyon said:


> We do know everything about the plot. The plot is the plot of the movie. Which was good, when it was a movie. The manga meandered enough as it is, can you imagine how boring the anime will be covering that? Starting the anime off with a recap of the recap of the movie isn't exactly hitting the ground running.


A second recap of the movie is boring? Irrelevant. It's profitable. The post-movie plot, which we know nothing about, is something that Pierrot and the Boruto staff have clearly discussed. And guess what. That's also going to be profitable. This random skepticism that another Naruto anime spinoff isn't going to be profitable does not make any sense, because Pierrot has insurmountable evidence saying otherwise.

This isn't exactly a novel anime/manga industry strategy, by the way.  Dragon Ball Super recapped not one movie, but two movies that the manga had also recapped. The anime didn't hit the ground running by doing that but it is extremely successful right now. It's airing canonical arcs that the manga hasn't even caught up to. That's right, the manga is catching up with the anime. That's likely the gameplan for Boruto.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pat pat (Dec 18, 2016)

jayjay³² said:


> Dragon Ball Super recapped not one movie, but two movies that the manga had also recapped. The anime didn't hit the ground running by doing that but it is extremely successful right now


 The manga didn't recap the movies tho, it was an anime only thing. . 





> It's airing canonical arcs that the manga hasn't even caught up to. That's right, the manga is catching up with the anime. That's likely the gameplan for Boruto.


Nope , it won't happen with Boruto. The relationship between Toriyama and Toei is very different from the one Kishk/ike/ukyo have with SP. Toriyama write the script and then the anime team and the writer of the manga ( Toyotaro) adapt it as they want. Both versions are a different interpretation of a same story, and both are canon. ( once again it shows how the notion of canon is complex, "the boruto isn't canon because kishi isn't writing it" guys should learn mkre about this concept  )


----------



## Klue (Dec 18, 2016)

pat pat said:


> Well if the story was more about Lee/Guy and kishi gave them some spotlight ,  of course people would be more interested by them. The reason uchiha/sharingan/rinnegan related stuffs sell well is because the whole fucking part 2 of the manga was about that. rinnegan here and there ,sharingan getting more powerfull ,  and of course uchihas everywhere .



If people were interested in them, he would have given them shine time. They go with what sells. Kishi clearly jumped overboard during his Uchiha trip, but I understand why.


----------



## pat pat (Dec 18, 2016)

Klue said:


> If people were interested in them, he would have given them shine time. They go with what sells. Kishi clearly jumped overboard during his Uchiha trip, but I understand why.


Kishi is simply a uchiha wanker, that's the explanation. And the reason Uchiha sells well is because the whole manga is about them and their family drama. The uchihas sell very well because they got all the spotlight  ( because kishi like them) not the other way around.


----------



## Epyon (Dec 18, 2016)

jayjay³² said:


> A second recap of the movie is boring? Irrelevant. It's profitable. The post-movie plot, which we know nothing about, is something that Pierrot and the Boruto staff have clearly discussed. And guess what. That's also going to be profitable. This random skepticism that another Naruto anime spinoff isn't going to be profitable does not make any sense, because Pierrot has insurmountable evidence saying otherwise.
> 
> This isn't exactly a novel anime/manga industry strategy, by the way.  Dragon Ball Super recapped not one movie, but two movies that the manga had also recapped. The anime didn't hit the ground running by doing that but it is extremely successful right now. It's airing canonical arcs that the manga hasn't even caught up to. That's right, the manga is catching up with the anime. That's likely the gameplan for Boruto.


I'll give you a better example, like Boruto, FMA was a monthly manga. It's anime needed to diverge entirely from the manga because there was no way it could wait that long. We ultimately needed a second anime released after the manga finished to properly tell the story. Difference being, FMA's manga had already covered much more ground then the Boruto manga has no because it started off with original content, instead of retelling something that already been shown in animated form letter by letter. Don't complain that we don't even know the Boruto manga's plot, because that's hardly gonna matter. They'll have to throw SEVERAL filler arcs at us right away or pad out another adaptation of the movie for years first or go entirely it's own way.


----------



## NO (Dec 18, 2016)

Epyon said:


> I'll give you a better example, like Boruto, FMA was a monthly manga. It's anime needed to diverge entirely from the manga because there was no way it could wait that long. We ultimately needed a second anime released after the manga finished to properly tell the story. Difference being, FMA's manga had already covered much more ground then the Boruto manga has no because it started off with original content, instead of retelling something that already been shown in animated form letter by letter. Don't complain that we don't even know the Boruto manga's plot, because that's hardly gonna matter. They'll have to throw SEVERAL filler arcs at us right away or pad out another adaptation of the movie for years first or go entirely it's own way.


I don't think the anime is going to go into filler mode once they catch up with the manga (that's why I brought up the DBS example). But even if it did go into filler mode, it's still very profitable filler as Shippuuden filler has proven time and time again.


----------



## Platypus (Dec 18, 2016)

We know too little at this point to tell for sure, but as others have pointed out, it seems pretty likely they're going the Dragonball Super route. As in: Kishimoto writes a basic story draft, hands it down to both Boruto's anime director¹ and  the manga's scriptwriter for each of them to create their own adaptation with. He's already hinted at his involvement with the anime during the Jump Festa panel and he's supposed to be the manga's supervisor on top of that. It's also worth noting that the manga entering a new arc and the anime premiering is likely going to happen around the same time, which doesn't seem like a coincidence to me. There's still a few episodes left between the last novel arc and the Boruto premiere to animate Naruto Gaiden, chapter 700 or whatever. The promotional 'key visual' uses Tetsuya Nishio's character designs instead of redrawn versions based on Ikemoto's art style, which might indicate that the anime version won't be just an adaption of the existing Boruto manga, but that's just conjecture.

¹ Whoever that's going to be. Chiaki Kon might stay for Boruto. The original series director, Hayato Date, left after directing Shippuden #479.



pat pat said:


> The manga didn't recap the movies tho, it was an anime only thing. .


The DBS manga did a brief recap of Battle of Gods but skipped Resurrection of F iirc.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Dec 18, 2016)

pat pat said:


> Kishi is simply a uchiha wanker, that's the explanation. And the reason Uchiha sells well is because the whole manga is about them and their family drama. The uchihas sell very well because they got all the spotlight  ( because kishi like them) not the other way around.


It's really because the uchiha's have most iconic characters/star power that kishi could only dream his other clans/characters had. Even if this whole manga was about them, if the fans thought they fucking sucked then the manga would have tanked, end of story. It wouldn't matter if kishi was a uchiha fanboy or not. Uchiha's bring in cash and keep fans because everyone loves them, that ain't kishi fault lol.

It was to the point that they had to bring back sasuke in the picture and cut that immortal arc shit short. That's powerful. The fans demand what they love. Fans love itachi(i hate him) and sasuke, fans love those cool dojutsu powers, and they apparently love whatever plots revolved around the uchiha. Even when lee was getting screentime the fans didn't give enough of a fuck. Sure some loud guys on these forums will make you think they did, but it was really of no consequence.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 18, 2016)

Uchiha are the most popular because they are usually the most interesting characters to follow whether its from a reader's perspective or writers.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 18, 2016)

pat pat said:


> Kishi is simply a uchiha wanker, that's the explanation. And the reason Uchiha sells well is because the whole manga is about them and their family drama. The uchihas sell very well because they got all the spotlight  ( because kishi like them) not the other way around.



The only time Kishimoto gave one who almost killed Madara was Might Gai who powered up like crazy but flaw was that Lee didn't get his own to shine in part 2. Gai took up the spotlight over Lee.

Also do you remember "That Jutsu" that Jiraiya and the Key Toad mentioned that he needs the Kurama chakra full control to complete that unknown jutsu that Minato and Jiraiya planned for Naruto. But it never happened because of Kishimoto's Uchiha wanking. Instead of "That Jutsu" that supposedly used on Tobi/Originally thought to be Madara it had to be need of a Sharingan user to deal with Tobi.


----------



## Klue (Dec 18, 2016)

pat pat said:


> Kishi is simply a uchiha wanker, that's the explanation. And the reason Uchiha sells well is because the whole manga is about them and their family drama. The uchihas sell very well because they got all the spotlight  ( because kishi like them) not the other way around.



So Kishi can force any character deep down our throats and make us like it?





blackguyinpinksuit said:


> It's really because the uchiha's have most iconic characters/star power that kishi could only dream his other clans/characters had. Even if this whole manga was about them, if the fans thought they fucking sucked then the manga would have tanked, end of story. It wouldn't matter if kishi was a uchiha fanboy or not. Uchiha's bring in cash and keep fans because everyone loves them, that ain't kishi fault lol.
> 
> It was to the point that they had to bring back sasuke in the picture and cut that immortal arc shit short. That's powerful. The fans demand what they love. Fans love itachi(i hate him) and sasuke, fans love those cool dojutsu powers, and they apparently love whatever plots revolved around the uchiha. Even when lee was getting screentime the fans didn't give enough of a fuck. Sure some loud guys on these forums will make you think they did, but it was really of no consequence.



This.

I was so annoyed back then when I found out he cut Hidan and Kakuzu's time short.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 18, 2016)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> It's really because the uchiha's have most iconic characters/star power that kishi could only dream his other clans/characters had. Even if this whole manga was about them, if the fans thought they fucking sucked then the manga would have tanked, end of story. It wouldn't matter if kishi was a uchiha fanboy or not. Uchiha's bring in cash and keep fans because everyone loves them, that ain't kishi fault lol.
> 
> It was to the point that they had to bring back sasuke in the picture and cut that immortal arc shit short. That's powerful. The fans demand what they love. Fans love itachi(i hate him) and sasuke, fans love those cool dojutsu powers, and they apparently love whatever plots revolved around the uchiha. Even when lee was getting screentime the fans didn't give enough of a fuck. Sure some loud guys on these forums will make you think they did, but it was really of no consequence.


This is not necessarily true. 

The top more popular characters also include Sasori, Deidara, Sai, Iruka...etc etc
But you don't see them more often.


----------



## Rai (Dec 18, 2016)

Uchiha  > your fav

Reactions: Winner 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Trojan (Dec 18, 2016)

ℜai said:


> Uchiha  > your fav


What if my favourite is Black Zetsu?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rai (Dec 18, 2016)

Hussain said:


> What if my favourite is Black Zetsu?



Still applies 

Itachi, Sasuke and Madara are all  > BZ 

Inb4 Hussain post page of BZ backstabbing Madara


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Dec 18, 2016)

Klue said:


> This.
> 
> I was so annoyed back then when I found out he cut Hidan and Kakuzu's time short.


Hidan needed all the panel time/upgrades he could get to justify him being in akatsuki 

But yeah, kishi(and his editors i guess) knows what everyone wants and what works. There will always be uchiha/sharingan/rinnegan in naruto. The fans won't let the series stay afloat without them.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 18, 2016)

ℜai said:


> Still applies
> 
> Itachi, Sasuke and Madara are all  > BZ
> 
> Inb4 Hussain post page of BZ backstabbing Madara




R u sure? 

BZ Vs Asspulldara



BZ Vs Sasuke
Link removed

Sasuke is sitting that like a B unable to move. Had it not been for Naruto saving his ass. 

Of course we have seen Black Zetsu controlling Obito as well. 


And he fooled the uchiha clan for 1000 years.


----------



## Rai (Dec 18, 2016)

Madara didn't expect that shit 

That is Kaguya + BZ 

A weakened Obito 

And? 

Itachi, Sasuke, Obito and Madara are all > BZ 

/end of the topic


----------



## Trojan (Dec 18, 2016)

> [="ℜai, post: 56388368, member: 234326"]Madara didn't expect that shit


No one cares. He died as a fodder. 



> That is Kaguya + BZ



Zetsu was the one who is holding Sasuke and draining him. 



> A weakened Obito
> 
> And?


It matters not. 



> Itachi, Sasuke and Madara are all > BZ
> 
> /end of the topic



you are delusional. 

Itachi is not even Tayoya's level

/case closed.


----------



## Rai (Dec 18, 2016)

Whatever makes you sleep at night 

Hussain's delusional 

It's ok

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zef (Dec 18, 2016)

Wasn't Zetsu draining Naruto too Hussain?


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 18, 2016)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Hidan needed all the panel time/upgrades he could get to justify him being in akatsuki
> 
> But yeah, kishi(and his editors i guess) knows what everyone wants and what works. There will always be uchiha/sharingan/rinnegan in naruto. The fans won't let the series stay afloat without them.



And fans wanted Hinata to be the heroine as Kishimoto known by fans in Jump Festa that she would be the better heroine than Sakura.

its not out of favorites its by info from Jump festa.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 18, 2016)

Zef said:


> Wasn't Zetsu draining Naruto too Hussain?


Haven't you forgotten it was Naruto that broke free from Zetsu and freed Sasuke?


----------



## Zef (Dec 18, 2016)

Sword Sage said:


> Haven't you forgotten it was Naruto that broke free from Zetsu and freed Sasuke?


You act like they couldn't have escaped at any given moment. 
Naruto broke free after hearing Kaguya's life story. It was plot to get some background on Black Zetsu/Kaguya.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 18, 2016)

Zef said:


> You act like they couldn't have escaped at any given moment.
> Naruto broke free after hearing Kaguya's life story. It was plot to get some background on Black Zetsu/Kaguya.


Naruto could and did. Not so much Sasuke.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Dec 18, 2016)

Sword Sage said:


> And fans wanted Hinata to be the heroine as Kishimoto known by fans in Jump Festa that she would be the better heroine than Sakura.
> 
> its not out of favorites its by info from Jump festa.


Difference is this is such a minor topic that it doesn't really matter in the long run. Apparently not enough fans wanted this since hinata didn't even get any star screentime after the pain arc. Her fanbase isn't big enough nor is her relevance.

The uchiha however are a whole different beast. Huge fanbase, hax powers, plot ties and relevance everywhere. The manga could not go on without them. Two extremely popular characters on the main team have sharingan. Nearly every villain has sharingan powers. Uchiha lore/influence is everywhere in this manga and the fans just won't stop eating it up. Naruto fans can't exist without uchiha/dojutsu.


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 18, 2016)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Difference is this is such a minor topic that it doesn't really matter in the long run. Apparently not enough fans wanted this since hinata didn't even get any star screentime after the pain arc. Her fanbase isn't big enough nor is her relevance.
> 
> The uchiha however are a whole different beast. Huge fanbase, hax powers, plot ties and relevance everywhere. The manga could not go on without them. Two extremely popular characters on the main team have sharingan. Nearly every villain has sharingan powers. Uchiha lore/influence is everywhere in this manga and the fans just won't stop eating it up. Naruto fans can't exist without uchiha/dojutsu.



It was not the first time that mentioned in Jump Festa but before the Last was made the fans still want Hinata to be the heroine that kishimoto noticed among the fans that he tried to make Sakura more heroine but didnt' turn out well.

Hinata's fanbase is huge than you think, your putting your favoritism into facts, I've only gathered facts from real info not by favoritism.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Zef (Dec 18, 2016)

Sword Sage said:


> It was not the first time that mentioned in Jump Festa but before the Last was made the fans still want Hinata to be the heroine that kishimoto noticed among the fans that he tried to make Sakura more heroine but didnt' turn out well.
> 
> Hinata's fanbase is huge than you think, your putting your favoritism into facts, I've only gathered facts from real info not by favoritism.


When in this Jump Festa was Hinata mentioned?

I don't recall any comments about it in this thread.


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 18, 2016)

Zef said:


> When in this Jump Festa was Hinata mentioned?
> 
> I don't recall any comments about it in this thread.


It was on the Tv interview of Kishimoto before The Last was released!


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Dec 18, 2016)

Sword Sage said:


> It was not the first time that mentioned in Jump Festa but before the Last was made the fans still want Hinata to be the heroine that kishimoto noticed among the fans that he tried to make Sakura more heroine but didnt' turn out well.


Okay. You even acknowledge the fact that before The Last, hinata fans still complained about her not being the heroine should tell you that kishimoto was not pressured to do what they wanted. Especially if sakura failed at the role but apparently still kept it. The uchiha demand make immediate changes within the story, but the hinata/hyuuga demand does not.


> Hinata's fanbase is huge than you think, your putting your favoritism into facts, I've only gathered facts from real info not by favoritism.


I hope you aren't implying i have favorites when it comes to sakura or hinata? 

I didn't make hinata a featless joke when it came to combat, kishi did LOL. How could someone think i'm personally attacking hinata when i'm just stating facts about her? Even her own fanbase will tell you she's a average chuunin tier shinobi


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 18, 2016)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Okay. You even acknowledge the fact that before The Last, hinata fans still complained about her not being the heroine should tell you that kishimoto was not pressured to do what they wanted. Especially if sakura failed at the role but apparently still kept it. The uchiha demand make immediate changes within the story, but the hinata/hyuuga demand does not.
> 
> I hope you aren't implying i have favorites when it comes to sakura or hinata?
> 
> I didn't make hinata a featless joke when it came to combat, kishi did LOL. How could someone think i'm personally attacking hinata when i'm just stating facts about her? Even her own fanbase will tell you she's a average chuunin tier shinobi




I'm only saying that you can't fully assume that Kishimoto outright saying he favors Uchiha or being pressured by Uchiha fandom to have more Uchiha character play primary in the manga.


----------



## VooDoo (Dec 18, 2016)

Me@Sword Sage, Hussain and pat pat:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Dec 18, 2016)

Sword Sage said:


> I'm only saying that you can't fully assume that Kishimoto outright saying he favors Uchiha or being pressured by Uchiha fandom to have more Uchiha character play primary in the manga.


It's not really an assumption. Kishi's love for uchiha is clear as day. Immortal arc gets cut short and surprise surprise it didn't have the sharingan/dojutsu focus that Naruto is known for. Danzo gets sharingan powers out of nowhere when he fought sasuke just so kishi can double down on ocular powers focus. Every battle in the war arc that didn't involve uchiha/ocular powers was short as fuck. Edo itachi and edo madara had specific, extended focus in the war arc. Even when naruto was the main focus he was fighting ocular power/uchiha back to back. 

It's undeniable that the uchiha damn near run the manga. Only naruto can compete with it and that's because he's the main character. Naruto's clan ain't get shit and the senju are basically tag-alongs to the uchiha's plot importance. In Boruto the massive uchiha focus won't be there but sarada is still there with a sharingan. It'll never stop.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 18, 2016)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Immortal arc gets cut short and surprise surprise it didn't have the sharingan/dojutsu focus that Naruto is known for.


This is not because of him mainly, but because of his editors.  
Although Kishi clearly love that uchiha dick just as much, if not more.


----------



## Klue (Dec 18, 2016)

Sword Sage said:


> And fans wanted Hinata to be the heroine as Kishimoto known by fans in Jump Festa that she would be the better heroine than Sakura.
> 
> its not out of favorites its by info from Jump festa.


 
No matter who the female lead was, her impact on the story would not have been any greater than Sakura's. Because the story belongs to Naruto and Sasuke.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7


----------



## ZE (Dec 18, 2016)

Klue said:


> No matter who the female lead was, her impact on the story would not have been any greater than Sakura's. Because the story belongs to Naruto and Sasuke.


Actually, I'm not sure I agree with that. The reason Sakura's character never had any chance of being relevant is because this is a battle manga, and in a battle manga, if you're not strong, you'll disappear. That happens in almost all shounen mangas.

The rookies were relevant in part one because the enemies they had to face were close to their level. In part two, the villains were akatsuki members, and we went from that to demi-gods like Madara, Jyuubito, the Jyuubi etc. There was no way for Kishi to make a regular humans such as Saskura competent enough to take on those enemies. Hinata on the other hand was not just a human, she had special eyes - one of the three great dojutsus. With that, Kishi could've made her as strong as the plot dictated.

You just have to look at the last naruto the movie. Didn't the byakugan hold up?

Reactions: Dislike 5


----------



## Indra (Dec 18, 2016)

Thread got derailed

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## faisal1989 (Dec 18, 2016)

fuck the uchiha clan

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 5


----------



## Zef (Dec 18, 2016)

Why people still mad almost 4 years later tho?


----------



## Azaleia (Dec 18, 2016)

The hate to the Uchiha clan will remain forever, it breaks space and time.



ℜai said:


> Uchiha  > your fav



Also this

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 18, 2016)

Hussain said:


> What if my favourite is Black Zetsu?



He doesn't have blonde hair.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 18, 2016)

Arles Celes said:


> He doesn't have blonde hair.


Does not have to.


----------



## Klue (Dec 18, 2016)

Hussain said:


> Does not have to.



Fixed.

Get ya emoji weight up son.


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 18, 2016)

Zef said:


> Why people still mad almost 4 years later tho?



Because deep down they know Uchiha ran this shit for 15 years. Ain't no amount of retconning, SP movies or filler going to change that reality that Kishi brought upon them.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 18, 2016)

SP Won't change anything.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 18, 2016)

Jump festa 2017 everyone


----------



## fuff (Dec 18, 2016)

so are they gonna animate boruto guys at age 12, and ikemoto planning to do them at 16?! like i dont get how its gonna work...with the manga and anime...like is it filler til we get to ikemoto crap stuff? or is ikemoto gonna draw the eps? like whats the situation?

how is dbs doing with the manga and anime?


----------



## Fenrhir (Dec 18, 2016)

I agree with *Zensuki*, the Uchiha run this shit for 15 years. 

I wonder what's next. Who will be the next villain? Will be an Uchiha or something related with Uchiha? Will the plot go around more Uchiha secrets or Uchiha superpowers or Uchiha traumatized boys? Or Kishimoto/SP are planning something new? Will the Uchiha finally get in konohagakure government with Uchiha Sarada as the next hokage?

you'll find the answers in the next episode of the Uchiha series!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Indra (Dec 18, 2016)

Wow so much hate. Itachi thinks you are all ready


----------



## Zef (Dec 18, 2016)

Fenrhir said:


> I agree with *Zensuki*, the Uchiha run this shit for 15 years.
> 
> I wonder what's next. Who will be the next villain? Will be an Uchiha or something related with Uchiha? Will the plot go around more Uchiha secrets or Uchiha superpowers or Uchiha traumatized boys? Or Kishimoto/SP are planning something new? Will the Uchiha finally get in konohagakure government with Uchiha Sarada as the next hokage?
> 
> you'll find the answers in the next episode of the Uchiha series!


Dat Uchiha pride.


----------



## Turrin (Dec 21, 2016)

fuff said:


> so are they gonna animate boruto guys at age 12, and ikemoto planning to do them at 16?! like i dont get how its gonna work...with the manga and anime...like is it filler til we get to ikemoto crap stuff? or is ikemoto gonna draw the eps? like whats the situation?
> 
> how is dbs doing with the manga and anime?


Considering the success of Dragonball Super, I would think that they would want to emulate that model with Boruto. So most likely the Boruto Manga will eventually fall behind the Anime, and simply be released monthly with a few extra details or twists like the Dragon Ball Super Manga, but the main canon story will become the Anime. That's most likely why Ikemoto was stalling so long with the Boruto Movie material, to give time for the Anime to be released.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 22, 2016)

Turrin said:


> Considering the success of Dragonball Super, I would think that they would want to emulate that model with Boruto. So most likely the Boruto Manga will eventually fall behind the Anime, and simply be released monthly with a few extra details or twists like the Dragon Ball Super Manga, but the main canon story will become the Anime. That's most likely why Ikemoto was stalling so long with the Boruto Movie material, to give time for the Anime to be released.



Perhaps.

"Follow the leader" as they say.


----------

